# Experience



## Jemal (Sep 26, 2003)

Hey all, I'm interested in taking part in a campaign where everyone (by which I mean the Players) Is pretty experienced, and has been doing this kinda thing for a while.  Now, online that means people who've been around the boards for over a year or so, have 1000 + posts, or something like that.  

So what do the rest of the Vets say?  Sound like fun?   If so, we can try to work something out.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 26, 2003)

Have you been reading my entries in the 'oldest PbP game' thread?  I've been thinking the same thing, but I don't feel I'm necessarily the best DM for the job.  I'd love to play though.  I'll have 1000 posts in no time.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 26, 2003)

I must admit, I've never actually read that thread.  Don't worry bout who's the best DM, though, we'll figure that out.  A lot of these guys on here are great (And we musn't forget the female populace either, of course).


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 26, 2003)

I actually have more posts that it looks like.  I used to use the SN Isida Kep'Tukari on here, but one day the password refused to work and nothing I could do would resurrect the name.  As I was in the middle of a PbP CoC game (my name was Ray Silver, M.D.) and I didn't want to have to wait for however long it would take for the web gurus to figure it out, I just made myself a new SN.  My old SN had about 500 posts on it, and originally registered mid 2001.

Essentially what I'm trying to say is, I would be interested in such a game.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 26, 2003)

Jemal - I'm curious - what is it that you think the more experienced PbP will bring to the table?
What kind of _playing style_ are you looking for in this game?

Because maybe someone who does have over 1000 posts might not have a play style you're wanting in this game....?


----------



## Thanee (Sep 26, 2003)

I don't think number of posts correlates well with roleplaying experience, if that's what you are looking for.

It might show how active one is on these very boards, tho! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 26, 2003)

Post count means monkeys.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 27, 2003)

While I agree that post count doesn't mean much in terms of quality of play, it does indicate a commitment to the boards.  A game that is aimed at the high-post population would be one that was truely a campaign, and not just a one module shot.  It would be game where the goals were long term and the DM wanted players who'd be much more likely to stick it out.  I think it's a good idea.  I think it would be a chance for a DM who had such a campaign in mind to set it into motion.

P.S. by the way, I had about 150 posts as Poto Knezer before switching to this ID, so I've actually got over 1000 as well.


----------



## ES2 (Sep 27, 2003)

Same here.  I had over 750 posts as EarthsShadow, but that password also failed me, so I changed it to this one as you see now.  Still, I don't know if having 1000 posts+ would be super fair.  someone who just registerred might be awesome in any particular style of game you have in mind, and could be upset by being restricted over something some would see as trivial as post count.


----------



## garyh (Sep 27, 2003)

This thread just screams my name.  

I'm _so_ in on whatever we do.


----------



## Inez Hull (Sep 27, 2003)

I think running a PbP for more experienced players is a perfectly valid option. I have never pulled out of a PbP but have had countless games die on me due to flakey GM's or waning player interest and it can be very frustrating. I personally would jump at the chance at playing in such a game. In fact I had been tossing up GM'ing a game with some pretty strict screening for experienced players, but just don't have the time to commit to it at present.


----------



## Jarval (Sep 27, 2003)

Perhaps unsurprisingly, I'm in on this   What kind of game are you thinking of?


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 27, 2003)

I too, had considered applying strict entry requirements on the game I DM, but rejected it because I didn't feel I had the personal cachet to do so.  I can understand why a DM wouldn feel awkward making such a demand.  But here, the DM doesn't have to.  The players are here.  The DM just needs to show. 

Personally, at this point, I only own, and only play straight DnD.  But the DM should select the game he/she wants, and let the players commit if they so choose.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 27, 2003)

> _Manzanita_
> *While I agree that post count doesn't mean much in terms of quality of play, it does indicate a commitment to the boards. A game that is aimed at the high-post population would be one that was truely a campaign, and not just a one module shot. It would be game where the goals were long term and the DM wanted players who'd be much more likely to stick it out. I think it's a good idea. I think it would be a chance for a DM who had such a campaign in mind to set it into motion.*




Hmm... Manzanita, you make a good argument. 

If it were true that having players with larger post counts would help insure that the game would survive, with much RPing and longer, more involved stories...

Count me in.


----------



## Thels (Sep 27, 2003)

Guess I don't qualify on either requirement


----------



## Inez Hull (Sep 28, 2003)

I think anyone with a sig like yours would well and truly qualify!


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 28, 2003)

This is a great idea.  As a guy whose kept a pbp alive for voer two years, but with only 2 of tis origional players remaining, I know just how important it is that peole not disappear form the boards entirely.  For me, that has accounted for virtually all of my attrition, and it really wreaks havoc with plots and makes plots that depend on certain characters very difficult.  I'd love to join such a game.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 28, 2003)

Seems like a good concept to me, though I'd probably be more inclined to recruit on a case by case basis, using the requirements as a basic idea of what I'm looking for.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 29, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> Guess I don't qualify on either requirement



Same here...


----------



## Jemal (Sep 29, 2003)

The main reason I'm proposing this is, like Manzanita said, it makes it slightly more likely that the involved parties are more committed (No offense meant to the 'younger generation' of posters who haven't been here as long).  I've been in several games that for one reason or another have died out.  Some of them make valiant attempts at coming back, but I'm sad to say none of the games I'm currently in are more than a year old.

Maybe I'm just bad for game longevity, b/c other people don't seem to have as much trouble keeping games going.  In any case, I'm thinking a game with 1 DM and 5 or 6 players who've been around for a while and definitely aren't going anywhere (Some people just dissapear after a few months, I've noticed) might actually last long enough to complete an adventure, and maybe even evolve into a campaign.


The secondary reason I wanted to post this is b/c I've been running a game just for 'newbies', and I've seen several games opening where older players (As in people who've been around here longer) will pass spots to newer players.  While this is noble and all that, Well, I guess I just feel that we'ld probably ALL rather be playing.  

BTW, Festy, that sounds like a good idea.  



AND also, if we are going to do this, We'll probably need about a month to set up a campaign.  If we're going to try to keep this going into an actual campaign, then we should do it right, and not just wing it or make a half-assed attempt at whipping something up in a few days (Pardon the vulgarity).

So, does anyone have an idea for a campaign, or should we work one up as a group?  I, as usual, always have several ideas that can be extrapolated upon if nobody else can think of anything.


----------



## garyh (Sep 29, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> So, does anyone have an idea for a campaign, or should we work one up as a group?  I, as usual, always have several ideas that can be extrapolated upon if nobody else can think of anything.




Shawll we assume D&D 3.5?  Anything more exotic and we may lose people for lack of books.


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 29, 2003)

Dang, I would love to play but if your looking for 1,000+ posts I don't qualify. If, however, you decide that you just want people who are experienced and who would like a very high post count game, consider me as a hopefull player.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 29, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> Shawll we assume D&D 3.5?  Anything more exotic and we may lose people for lack of books.




I agree, 3.5 if it's ok with anyone... anyone prefer 3.0 speak now or forever hold your peace.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 29, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> I agree, 3.5 if it's ok with anyone... anyone prefer 3.0 speak now or forever hold your peace.



3.5 gets my vote...  Not that I think I get a vote, but if it's a month away my post count should be at 1000 by then.


----------



## Thels (Sep 29, 2003)

the 1000 posts isn't a problem. I got that easily covered next month as well. The yearly member IS a problem. I agree with Jemal's reasoning behind it though, even if it rules me out.

PS. Jemal, what's the status on that Epic game?


----------



## Uriel (Sep 29, 2003)

I may be late to this one, but I'll put in my 'me,me!'.I am a bit layed up right now, but I am trying to limp to the comp a few times a day.


Jemal, what happened to the Githyanki Smashing game... 

You are in one of mine that is almost a year old, and will finish (fairly soon)...and one that you need to post more in often...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 29, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> the 1000 posts isn't a problem. I got that easily covered next month as well. The yearly member IS a problem. I agree with Jemal's reasoning behind it though, even if it rules me out.



Opps, I thought it was either or, and not both..  I guess I'm SOL also.   I understand it also, I have had two games up and die on me since started playing PbP.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 29, 2003)

Uriel - I went away for a week and it sank, and I *Said very sheepishly and embarrassed-like*um, forgot about it.  
(Oh yeah, that makes me sound like someone who should be complaining about things dieing, eh?)
I'll go dig it up again and see if everyoen's still interested.  I went and found some of the stuff I had planned, so I can still run it.

As to the game, I'll post more often, promise.  Just been trying to think of what to post lately, but I think I've got a few ideas.

Thels - I'm not too sure, I was wondering that myself.. people just kinda stopped talking before I was ready to restart the thing.  I'll give her one more try, though.

Brother Shatterstone - We'll probably be deciding who to have in the game soon here, soon as we figure out the specifics of what we'll be doing, how many PC's, etc.


----------



## doghead (Sep 29, 2003)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> I too, had considered applying strict entry requirements on the game I DM, but rejected it because I didn't feel I had the personal cachet to do so.  I can understand why a DM wouldn feel awkward making such a demand.  But here, the DM doesn't have to.  The players are here.  The DM just needs to show.
> 
> <parasnip>




I went through exactly the same thought process with my game. If I run another, I think that i will use some form of screening.

I will meet one requirement as of the day after tomorrow. But I still consider myself a newbie (as I'm in Jemels "newbie" game). When I started I kind of felt that one would be a newbie til they finished a game or two. Now I think that finishing a game would make you "a very lucky person".



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> ... Maybe I'm just bad for game longevity, b/c other people don't seem to have as much trouble keeping games going. ...




I have wondered about this as well. Some games seem to explode into life. Partly its the combination of players, but I also feel that I (as a GM) bear some responsibilty for the pace and texture of my game. I just havn't been able to get it up a gear. I must admit that I have been lurking on a few of those games to get some ideas. I would be interested to hear how those who have pulled if off think about it.

Anyway, I'm drifting even more OT here so I'll get out of your way. Good luck.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 29, 2003)

As much as I dislike certain elements of 3.5, I'm good with going for it.

For the type of game... I think an epic-type 'save the world' kind of game would be fun, for us veterans to go through.


----------



## Jarval (Sep 29, 2003)

_Nods._  I'm all for that kind of play.  And 3.5 sounds good to me.  Like GnomeWorks, I've got issues with some aspects of the 3.5 rules set (_Haste_, Power Attack, and the sudden rise in 1 minute/level spell durations specifically), but in general I think they improve on 3e.

What character level are we going to start at?  I think if we're going with the PbP veterans, then higher-level play might be the way to go, but I'm happy with any level.


----------



## Velenne (Sep 29, 2003)

Count me in if the polls are still up.  I'll throw in another lot for a higher-level 3.5e game.


----------



## Keia (Sep 29, 2003)

I'll throw my hat in the ring as well.  I've got the post count and experience thing covered.  3.5 sounds good to me as well as having some moderately powerful characters.

Keia


----------



## garyh (Sep 29, 2003)

How does 12th level sound?  High enough to be interesting, not so high as to be absurd...


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 29, 2003)

12th sounds good to me.

So, who's running this show?  And once we figure that out, what kind of game are we going to do?


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 29, 2003)

Looks like we have room for at least two games with all the volunteers so far on this thread.  Let me list them for convienence, in order of posting.  Pardon me if I've left anyone out - i'm only counting people who've clearly stated thier interest.
1 Jemal
2 Manzanita
3 RaySilver
4 GaryH
5 Inez Hull
6 Jarval
7 Gnomeworks
8 Thels
9 Dm Matt
10 MacBetjh
11 Uriel
12 Velene
13 Keia

Probably should count Brother Shatterstone & Festy Dog.  Several of us don't have 1000 posts (on our current ID).  I'll be the first to say that I'll bow out if higher posters want in, since that's what this is about.  But, Hey, I do want to play!


----------



## Thels (Sep 29, 2003)

I'm not sure I should be in that list. I'm pretty much a newbie in comparison.


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 29, 2003)

Looks like I'm posting too late here. Oh, well. I'm hereby stating my interest.
I've been around on this board for quite some time. Since playing (and kicking major ass) in Edena's colossal 3rd IR game back in the winter and spring of 2002 I've played in about 8-10 games. I'm currently playing in 3. I guess that makes me a somewhat of a veteran.


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 29, 2003)

yeah, I obviously don't have enough posts if you want a "veteran" game, but if your using "veteran" as a criteria to make sure this is a high post, dedicated player game, count me in. I will bow out to the more experienced players, but I would like to play.


----------



## Thels (Oct 8, 2003)

Any news?


----------



## Jemal (Oct 9, 2003)

Been running stuff through in my head.  So, I think the list of interested people right now is: 

1 Jemal
2 Manzanita
3 RaySilver
4 GaryH
5 Inez Hull
6 Jarval
7 Gnomeworks
8 Dm Matt
9 MacBeth
10 Uriel
11 Velene
12 Keia
13 Festy Dog
14 Serpenteye*given enough room*
15 Thels*given enough room*
16 Brother Shatterstone*given enough room*

I think that 2 games would be an excellent idea, and have several ideas, plus whatever you guys come up with.

We could do 1 evil/1 good group, set in either the same or different worlds and may/may not eventually meet together/fight/whatever.

2 good groups, same or differnet worlds, may/may not eventually meet together for some reason or another.

Yeah, there's lots of 'or's in there, I want to know what everyone else would like?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 9, 2003)

Ya know... I've always wanted to try out an evil character...  I want to be evil!


----------



## garyh (Oct 9, 2003)

I think good/evil groups would be neat.  Not sure which group I'd sign up for, though!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 9, 2003)

I guess you can just take me off the list...


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 9, 2003)

Yeah, Good/Evil groups would be cool, especially if we meet at some point. I see that I am one the list, but since I have a (much) lower postcount then what you are aiming for, I will bow out if spaces are an issue. I do think that I would enjoy this game however (a nice high postcount should be a good change fomr some other games on thses boards), so if you'll have me I'll gladly play.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 9, 2003)

My vote is for the good/evil parties with the possibility of meeting up.

If we do go that route, the concept I'd use is an evil character, but he would work best with the good group (LE with LN tendencies).


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 9, 2003)

That sounds great to me too.  I'd love to play an evil character.  But I know it takes a lot of inspiration to DM, & I wouldn't want to put any restrictions on a prospective DM.  I'd play in any promising campaign run by someone on that list.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 9, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> We could do 1 evil/1 good group, set in either the same or different worlds and may/may not eventually meet together/*fight*/whatever.




The problem with having the groups work against each other is, that you pretty much have to keep any information on the groups secret, which basically doesn't allow for PbP style gaming, as the threads can be read by anyone.

Not saying, that anyone here would try to take advantage of such metagaming knowledge, but you would really have to keep your eyes off the other groups thread then!

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 10, 2003)

Maybe if the two groups were like rival groups of sort... like maybe the evil group is a thieves' or assassins' guild and the good group is the city watch or agents of a good church.  Then we could say that the evil group has spies searching for the strategies and weaknesses of the good group and the good group has been collecting information on the illegal activities of the evil group.

Thusly each group would know something on the other.  Perhaps the players (or the DM) could compile a "rap sheet" or "collected spies' information" for each group, containing some truth and some rumor on the opposing group when the time is right.  If we're all experience PbP players than I'm sure we can at least try to separate IC from OOC knowledge.  And this way we could explain some of our OOC knowledge IC.  

Just a thought.


----------



## Inez Hull (Oct 10, 2003)

Sounds pretty cool, although I must say I usually prefer plenty of shades of grey. Two groups opposed by politics or allegiance rather than just alignment would be my vote.


----------



## Thels (Oct 10, 2003)

The idea does sound cool, but for it to work best, I think you would need 1 player DMing both games. Not sure if anyone is feeling up to that.

With PbP you CAN read both sides, yes. But will you do so? I wouldn't.

BTW, Thanee DOES qualify for both requirements


----------



## Jemal (Oct 10, 2003)

I like Inez's idea, hows about two groups of 'heroes' working for different countries, both believing that their country is in the right of any disagreement (Would require fairly patriotic characters.. Or maybe just stubborn ones.)

A good example of that would be like the dwarf vs elf wars.. Neither were evil, they just didn't see eye to eye on things.


I'ld love one where the groups might end up working together, or against each other, depending on individual choices and happenstance before they come to know of each other.

IE if Group A hears that a group of mauraders(Group B) is killing people, then what does it matter whether the rumours are true?  Or that these 'mauraders' had good reasons for killing the people they did?  And if a member of Group B discovers at the same time that the man who killed his father was saved by Group A, the animosity climbs even higher... 
Now these two groups may work through their problems and work together for the greater good (Or evil.)... or they may not.

I'm thinking not going 1 evil/1good would be the best way.. If there were evil members in one or both groups that might work.  2 groups of adventurers working for different people, different groups, wtvr.  What one group does may affect the other, and they may even (If circumstances permit) meet one day. 

We'll Still have to figure out what each group's going to be, and where they'll be based from, what they'll be doing, who they're working for, etc.


OK, first off it would be best to have 2 DMs, one to handle each group, and both keeping in touch with the other.  That makes the load easier on each DM, and if they're not sure of something, they can ask the other one.  One would have to be the 'main' DM, so that if there're any inconsistencies they have final say.  The other good thing about two DMs is if one has to go away for a while, the other will be able to sub for them until they get back, so the game doesn't lag.

I'm willing to be one of the DM's, and with all the ideas people have thrown around here I think I've got a fairly firm grounding for something here.  SO, who's willing to bite the bullet and join me behind the shield to bring this project to fruition?


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 10, 2003)

How many posts do I have?

Well now theres one more. Blecht...


----------



## Jemal (Oct 10, 2003)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> How many posts do I have?
> 
> Well now theres one more. Blecht...





Was that an offer to DM? *L*


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 10, 2003)

Well, I volunteer to play an evil character in an all or mostly good group.  The concept I plan on using works out better that way, anyway...


----------



## Jarval (Oct 10, 2003)

I'm happy with going either good or evil, but overall I do tend to prefer playing good (or at least redeemably non-good) characters.  Maybe a paladin in GnomeWork's group...


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 11, 2003)

Thanks for volunteering to DM, Jemal.  It's a lot of work to do that, I know.  I'm game for either party, pretty much any way it would work, if I'm in (still 50 posts short on this ID...).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 11, 2003)

I just want to make sure that everyone knows there is no hard feeling on my part...  My post could be misconstrued that way, but trust me it's not meant to be.  I picked up a game and have 5 games going on right now with some of the slack cut out.  Plus I keep getting this desire to DM something...  Probably Spycraft when my books show up….


----------



## Inez Hull (Oct 22, 2003)

Are people still interested here? More importantly is anyone willing to co-GM alongside Jemal?  I’d love to offer myself but I’m having a hard time these days just keeping up on the games I’m playing in [although I've got another two games look like they're going to go belly up - mind you one _was_ set in Middle Earth so that doesn't really count, you know the curse and all]


----------



## garyh (Oct 22, 2003)

Inez Hull, I'm still here and interested in playing, but with no time to GM.

Alas, I too am familiar with the curse of LotR games...


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 22, 2003)

I'm up to play, but sadly cannot DM, with my current school schedule I already have about as many games, both online and off, as I can run. However, I have enough time to play. I just don't have the time required to DM.


----------



## Keia (Oct 22, 2003)

I'm around, though I'm rather low on the play list currently.  No real time to DM at this time.


----------



## Jarval (Oct 24, 2003)

Hmm, not really got the time to DM another game, as I'm just about to start up another RL game, and maybe another PbP...


----------



## Thels (Oct 25, 2003)

I don't have time to DM. I'm not even sure if I should pick up another game as a player.


----------



## Jemal (Nov 12, 2003)

Well, I'm back now and i've been giving it some thought.. it doesn't seem like 2 games would work cuz we can't find another dm, unless I DM both..  
I'll think about it and have a plan worked out by Friday.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 15, 2003)

Hmm... yesterday was Friday...

So, what's the word, Jemal?


----------



## Jemal (Nov 16, 2003)

the word is  "hmm.." 

I'm pretty close to having some stuff worked out, but I'm not sure yet whether I'll have time to DM 2 games, or just one.. The list of people is too big for just one group.  I'm pretty sure I'll be able to handle 2, so lets start making up characters.  
I'm thinking more a competitive/co-operative pair of groups rather than 2 groups going against each other.  Once all the chars are made up (Or at least the concepts are firm), we could decide how best to split them into groups.  

3.5 rules
12th lvl 
Standard Point buy with 30 Points
Standard starting gold for 12th lvl, can't spend more than 2/3 on any one item.
All standard PHB races, and any variants with a lvl adjustment of no more than +1.
All core classes and Prestige classes from the books.
I'ld Prefer good alignment, but not ruling out Evil or Neutral.  I've got a way that should work to integrate evil and good into a cohesive party.

Anything else you want, ask about it and I'll consider it.


Hows that sound?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 16, 2003)

Sounds alright to me.

Hmm... now to come up with a character concept... I've decided I'm not going to try to play my LE antipaladin, so I'll try to come up with something else... at the moment, I'm considering an LG halfling monk, but I'm not certain...


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 16, 2003)

I think it's a good idea not to make the groups fight one another, because that would probably lead to the end of the campaign for many once that occured.

I'm pretty filled up, but I'd hate to pass on this game.  I'll give a PC some thought.  Any info on the world?  Homebrew?  PhB dieties?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 16, 2003)

I don't suppose there would be any room for a dwarven monk/drunken master?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 16, 2003)

Jemal, I would be curious to who your current play list is, and who on that list is still interested in playing...

I haven't managed to hack the join date on my account, but I have managed to post a "few" times since this was first conceived so I'm not even sure if I qualify to play still.

Let me know.


----------



## garyh (Nov 16, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Jemal, I would be curious to who your current play list is, and who on that list is still interested in playing...




Still interested here!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 16, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> Still interested here!



What a surprise...


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 16, 2003)

Also still VERY  intersted.  If either DM accepts the BoED, I'd love to try out an Exalted Arcanist. (Otherwise is an Eldritch Knight for me).


----------



## garyh (Nov 17, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> What a surprise...




Yup, I've managed to overcome my usual reluctance to joining new games.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 17, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> Yup, I've managed to overcome my usual reluctance to joining new games.



Are you going to back out at the last moment this time?


----------



## garyh (Nov 17, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Are you going to back out at the last moment this time?




Hey, I only do that when new PbP players want in and I'm taking up space.  Which, by definition, _won't_ happen with this game.


----------



## Jarval (Nov 17, 2003)

Another enquiry about the BoED.  I've got a concept I'd like to try, but I'm happy to switch to something else should the need arise.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 17, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> Hey, I only do that when new PbP players want in and I'm taking up space.  Which, by definition, _won't_ happen with this game.



I don't know...    I'm pretty new here, compare your impressive post count to my not so impressive post count.


----------



## garyh (Nov 17, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I don't know...    I'm pretty new here, compare your impressive post count to my not so impressive post count.




True, but I've been here a YEAR longer than you, and you have almost double my posts per day.  You don't get any sympathy.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 17, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> True, but I've been here a YEAR longer than you, and you have almost double my posts per day.



Almost?  I thought for sure I had you doubled...  I guess I'll have to go and work on it.


----------



## Endur (Nov 17, 2003)

Having two GMs run seperate parties in the same game world can work, but there are issues.  Chronology can be an issue you will have with two GMs.   

Chronology is also an issue when a party splits up and one person posts more than another.  Or when a wizard takes 100 days out to build a magic item.  Oops in the chronology, by taking 100 days out, you missed your opportunity to drop the Ring of Power in Mount Doom.  Sauron has won.  Game over.

It might also be easier to start one new group of PCs and have that group encounter existing groups in other threads.  That solves the multiple GM problem.  

However, when you go join an existing thread, you can run into house rules issues.  For instance, the "House Millithor in the City of the Spider Queen" thread that I GM would seem ideal for a visting party of PCs (levels are around 12th, 3.5 rules, etc.), but even I have some minimal house rules (i.e. I don't allow PRCs).   

Good Luck.

(I can't join any more games, not time.)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 17, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> Chronology is also an issue when a party splits up and one person posts more than another.




Trying to look innocent...


----------



## garyh (Nov 17, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Trying to look innocent...




It isn't working.


----------



## Macbeth (Nov 17, 2003)

Don't think I'm going ot be able to join in. I just have too much to do. It looks like a great game, but I just don't have the time. I barely have time for all my PbP's as it is. have fun guys. Looks like agreat game. Sorry i won't be around.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 17, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> It isn't working.



Yeah, probably isn't....   

Maybe I should come with a warning label for potential DMs.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 17, 2003)

I've been working on a PC.  It takes a lot longer to build a 12th level PC than a 1st level one.  I'd rather keep the details of my PC private for now.  I may even change it depending on the campaign background.  But I'm here.  Wouldn't want to miss out on this game!


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 18, 2003)

SO wahts the answer on the BoED requests...I'll otherwise go ahead and make my EK.


----------



## Jemal (Nov 18, 2003)

I don't have any access to the BoED or the BoVD, so I'll have to say no to both of them for anybody wondering.  Sorry.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 18, 2003)

May I take the Drunken Master PrC for a dwarven monk PC Jemal?    If not, no worries, I'll go for a straight human monk.


----------



## Keia (Nov 18, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> I don't have any access to the BoED or the BoVD, so I'll have to say no to both of them for anybody wondering.  Sorry.




No psionics either at this time, Jemal?  I didn't remember if you had that one either.  Reason I'm asking was I was interested in running a psion, otherwise it will most like be a wizard of some kind.

Keia


----------



## Jemal (Nov 18, 2003)

RaY - SURE.

KEIA - No, I don't have it so no psionics pls.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 18, 2003)

Hmm... how many players are there now actually playing?

If there is still some room, I would like to join in (as long as the plans are for cooperative playing, not some good vs. evil stuff).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Jemal (Nov 18, 2003)

Well Thanee (And BrotherShaterstone.. sorry I didn't reply to u earlier), I'm not sure how many people are still up for it, but I don't think there'll be any problem working you guys in

I'll be willing to put from 6-8 PCs in each group, and if we've still got more after that...

yikes.

Anyways, Thanee, don't worry about good vs evil, I have a pretty good feeling both groups will be mostly good.  There may be the odd evil character working for their own nefarious schemes, or for personal gain, or even maybe tryign to redeem themselves, but I'm planning for two mostly-good groups from neighbouring countries who're working together AND competing.. You know, the kind of situation where you're not exactly on the same team, but sometimes your goals can lie along similar paths.  (IE if you both wanted to get something away from a badguy you may work together to get it away from him, then have to find out which of your kingdoms gets it, or you may just share info, etc, etc)


----------



## Thanee (Nov 19, 2003)

Great! 

Do we have a list of character archetypes already?
I know what I'd like to play, but if that is already thoroughly covered, I might decide on something else! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 19, 2003)

Jemal, oh wow I wasn't expecting to get picked up, but I would feel silly to turn this down. 

I'll probably keep it simple, at least this time, and play a straight human of ranger/rogue maimed in what ever way you see fit..  (for those not in the know you can click here  and here for more details.)

Hey?  You didn't pick me up just so you can teach me a lesson did you?


----------



## garyh (Nov 19, 2003)

Still trying to figure out what to play.  Probably going to go with a melee character, but exactly which class, race or concept I go with is still up in the air.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 20, 2003)

Hmm... right now I'm thinking a half-elven female bard, straight bard... in a large group, a bard might not be so useless, and it is 3.5...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 20, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> Hmm... right now I'm thinking a half-elven female bard, straight bard... in a large group, a bard might not be so useless, and it is 3.5...



I think that's a good to great choice.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 20, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I think that's a good to great choice.




Thanks for your approval. 

She even has a name... Calixte, the Museborn.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 20, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> Thanks for your approval.



Your welcome. 




			
				GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> She even has a name... Calixte, the Museborn.




You have my approval on that also...   

not that you needed either.

I expect my ranger/rouge to be more of a tracker/scout type and not one for picking pockets.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 20, 2003)

Granite Alehearth will be my character, a dwarf monk/drunken master.  Hmm... at the risk annoying the DM, would I be entirely out of line to enchant my drinking mug as a weapon?


----------



## Jemal (Nov 20, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Granite Alehearth will be my character, a dwarf monk/drunken master.  Hmm... at the risk annoying the DM, would I be entirely out of line to enchant my drinking mug as a weapon?




Um... I'll get back to you on that one.



> Hey? You didn't pick me up just so you can teach me a lesson did you?



No....................  


to the rest: keep on figuring out who you're gonna play, gotta see how many chars. we'll have total and what they'll be so I can figure out how best to divide and conq.. um, I mean evenly match the groups.


----------



## garyh (Nov 20, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> She even has a name... Calixte, the Museborn.




A *name*?!  You're not one of those "character driven" role-players, are you?  Geez...


----------



## Thanee (Nov 20, 2003)

As of now, I am leaning towards an elven rogue/wizard/arcane trickster. I'm already playing a pretty high level Sorceress in Matt's game, otherwise that would have been my first choice, I think.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Inez Hull (Nov 20, 2003)

Jemal, still taking more players?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 20, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> at the risk annoying the DM




Hey that's my job!    



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> No....................



I do not like the look of that smile.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 21, 2003)

Is there any place where to post characters already (or in here)? Not that I have even started, but still... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 21, 2003)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Is there any place where to post characters already (or in here)? Not that I have even started, but still...




What?  You haven't started yet?



I'm almost done.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 21, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> I'm almost done.




I'm going to have to disapprove of that...


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 21, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'm going to have to disapprove of that...




What?  Why's that?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 21, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> What?  Why's that?



I try to keep my “slackerness” a secret and your exposing me.   (Basically, I was just teasing you.)

I have what you saw above, ranger/thief, male, scrawny and he's more meant for tracking and not really much of an urban thief.

Then again I worked 24 hours in the last two days so I can always use that as an excuse.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 21, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I try to keep my “slackerness” a secret and your exposing me.   (Basically, I was just teasing you.)




Ah.  Okay.



> I have what you saw above, ranger/thief, male, scrawny and he's more meant for tracking and not really much of an urban thief.




Nothing wrong with that.  Sounds like a perfectly workable concept to me. 

And it's not like we have a schedule, with our chars needing to be done by such-and-such a time.  I don't think Jemal has even set up a start date... I just like having my character ready early.



> Then again I worked 24 hours in the last two days so I can always use that as an excuse.






I've had tests in 5 of my 6 classes in the last two days.  But working an entire day in the span of two days... that's tough...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 21, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> Nothing wrong with that.  Sounds like a perfectly workable concept to me.



Glad you approve. 



			
				GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> But working an entire day in the span of two days... that's tough...



Ahhh yeah I guess it is, it's rather long and boring and not something I would wish upon anyone, but I'm rather use to it anymore.  Could be worse, I've worked 60 Days straight on a 12 on 12 off schedule so anymore it's rather child's play.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 22, 2003)

Can someone tell me how much starting gold a 12th level PC would start with?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 22, 2003)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Can someone tell me how much starting gold a 12th level PC would start with?



88K but of course their is a small service charge for that information...  say 5K?


----------



## garyh (Nov 22, 2003)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Can someone tell me how much starting gold a 12th level PC would start with?




88,000 GP.

EDIT - Looks like BroS beat me to it!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 22, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> EDIT - Looks like BroS beat me to it!



Like by like 7 minutes they’re...    

If you really type that slowly I'll have your daily post count doubled by the end of the next week.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 22, 2003)

Not everyone hits reload every 10 seconds! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thels (Nov 22, 2003)

I'm confused! Are there any rules for char gen? Is there a list of permitted players? Has a 2nd DM volunteered?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Not everyone hits reload every 10 seconds!




Really? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







			
				Thels said:
			
		

> I'm confused! Are there any rules for char gen? Is there a list of permitted players? Has a 2nd DM volunteered?



Back on post 67 are the character generation rules.  List of Permitted players...  I have no clue.  

linkage.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 23, 2003)

One question for character creation and non-3.5 stuff.

Would it be ok to have a spell like Wieldskill (MoF) as an arcane variant? It fits so well to the Arcane Trickster! 

How about Feats and Spells from non-3.5 sources, generally ok, but of course with DM's discretion for the particular choices?

How about item creation, yay or nay? If so, how to do the XP thing?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thels (Nov 24, 2003)

How about stuff like Darkwood Sniper or Order of the Bow Initiate?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 24, 2003)

Jemal, btw I shot you an email...    (Don't hate me.)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 24, 2003)

Careful Jemal, before you know it your e-mail in-box will be overrun with e-mails and you'll never see the light of day again.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 24, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Careful Jemal, before you know it your e-mail in-box will be overrun with e-mails and you'll never see the light of day again.




Hush you...    He was warned.     (Speaking of which check your spam filter I'm not getting the replies I'm expecting...   )


----------



## Jemal (Nov 24, 2003)

> _originally posted by Thanee _
> Would it be ok to have a spell like Wieldskill (MoF) as an arcane variant? It fits so well to the Arcane Trickster!
> 
> How about Feats and Spells from non-3.5 sources, generally ok, but of course with DM's discretion for the particular choices?
> ...




No to the Wieldskill, sorry.

Feats+Spells are generally ok, yes.  Item creation feats are allowed, but you won't be starting with any Extra XP with which to build items, so they're long term plan feats with no real application at the start of the game.


Brother - What e-mail did you send it to?  None ofmy emails are working right now except for my jemal999@hotmail.com so anyone who needs to email me make sure that's where it goes.  I'll check my spam box on hotmail to see if it got lost in there.

Thels - Hmm.. ok.

As to who's in, I think that pretty much everyone who's been posting here is qualified, so I'll take the first 10-14 to post characters and split them into two groups.  I'll be handling them both.


----------



## Jarval (Nov 24, 2003)

OK, so far we seem to have:

Ray Silver playing Granite Alehearth, a dwarven Monk/Drunken Master.
DM_Matt playing an Eldrich Knight.
Brother Shatterstone playing a human ranger/rogue.
garyh as some kind of melee type...
GnomeWorks as Calixte, the Museborn, a half-elven bard.
Thanee playing a elven rogue/wizard/arcane trickster.
Thels playing a bow focused character.

So, we seem to be missing a purely arcane caster, and any clerical types.  On the other hand, we seem to be doing quite well on the more sneaky side of things... 

Jemal, how do you feel about the Mystic Theurge PrC?  A lot of DMs seem to be less than keen on it, so I thought it might be better to check before I start building...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 24, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Brother - What e-mail did you send it to?  None ofmy emails are working right now except for my jemal999@hotmail.com so anyone who needs to email me make sure that's where it goes.  I'll check my spam box on hotmail to see if it got lost in there.



No it was your profile email but that was easy enough to fix as I just sent it to your hotmail address.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 24, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> No to the Wieldskill, sorry.




NP 



> Feats+Spells are generally ok, yes.  Item creation feats are allowed, but you won't be starting with any Extra XP with which to build items, so they're long term plan feats with no real application at the start of the game.




Ok.

Any idea yet about the background? i.e. on which world are we playing? 

Would be good to know before thinking about a character background! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 25, 2003)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Would be good to know before thinking about a character background!




In all honesty I'm I the only that does the background first?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 25, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> In all honesty I'm I the only that does the background first?




Hmm... well, I usually do stats and whatnot in conjunction with writing the history and background.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 25, 2003)

I'm leaning towards a Cleric or Druid at this point.  I, too, feel the need for a background before I can really develop my PC, since I'm keen to try something a little different, but would need to have a properly motivated PC to do it.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 25, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> In all honesty I'm I the only that does the background first?




You do the character background before knowing the campaign's background?  

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 25, 2003)

Thanee said:
			
		

> You do the character background before knowing the campaign's background?




Honesty?  Yeah.   It might not be the most fleshed out thing, but the reason and desire for adventure are there.  The concept I submitted to Jarval had my character's relationship to both groups and also the reason why I was there.

Of course it didn’t get approved but I wasn’t surprised at that.  

So now I need to see the campaign background before I can continue.  

[ot]Of course I will freely admit that I’m strange and I figure Ray can vouch for that. [/ot]


----------



## Jemal (Nov 25, 2003)

The world will be a homebrew of mine that I've used before, the world of Beta.  It's basically your ordinary type of D&D world.  The region you guys are in is fairly isolated from the rest of the world.  It's got just your 2 countries in it,  the Queendom of Degal and the Empire Flynn.  To the South is an ocean, to the North and East are nigh-impassible mountains filled with Orcin, giants, and dragons.  To the west is a swamp that goes for hundreds of miles and it is an accepted fact that it is ruled by the undead.  The Area is temperate for the most part.  The only way anyone from another country ever comes is by sea or by magic.  

The two countries are roughly the same size, Degal borders the Swamp of Despair and Flynn bordering the Eastern Mountains.  Both nations are like strips running from the northern mountains to the Ocean.  Each country is ~150 miles north-south and 320(Flynn)/360(Degal) miles East-West.  They have good relations with each other for the most part.  Though each could be self suficient, They often help each other...  Though both have forests and access to the Northern mountains, each has their own area that they are richer in.  Degal supplies lumber to Flynn, and Flynn supplies metals (Worked and unworked) to Degal.

Pls don't put in your background which one you're from, I'll 'assign' you a country after the characters are all ready, so we can kind of balance the groups.  If you think your character should be from a specific country, e-mail me the reason why.

Just a thought to keep in mind about the various races: 
Elves are originaly from the Great Forest in Degal, but many do live in Flynn.  The Queen of Degal is an Elven Lady.
Dwarves are originally from the Eastern Mountains of Flynn, though a few have taken up residence in Degal. (Flynn extends about 20 miles into the mountains)
Halflings, as usual, live everywhere.
Gnomes are a rare sight, but are seen in both countries.
Half-Orcs are very rare, and most of them are in Flynn, but a few have been seen in Degal.
Humans live everywhere, forming the majority of each nation.  The Emperor of Flynn is an older human male.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 25, 2003)

What dieties are available for clerics?


----------



## Thanee (Nov 25, 2003)

Seems like you mixed up Flynn and Degal a few times there! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Jarval (Nov 26, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> ... The concept I submitted to Jarval had my character's relationship to both groups and also the reason why I was there.
> 
> Of course it didn’t get approved but I wasn’t surprised at that.




I'm taking it you mean Jemal rather than me.  Because if not, I've gone into auto-DM mode and haven't noticed...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 26, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> I'm taking it you mean Jemal rather than me.  Because if not, I've gone into auto-DM mode and haven't noticed...



Yeah I'm an idiot...  and your to names are two familiar or they are for my dumb @ss...


----------



## Jemal (Nov 26, 2003)

Pretty much any deity you can think of is available.

I fixed the Degal/Flynn mixups.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 26, 2003)

Ahh... now it makes sense. Thank you! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 27, 2003)

I'm finally feeling pretty set with my PC, a cleric.  I would like more info on the mission in order to work up his background some more.  I don't suppose you're allowing the leadership feat.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 27, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> True, but I've been here a YEAR longer than you, and you have almost double my posts per day.  You don't get any sympathy.



Correction I have doubled you boss. 

I'm curious about equipment...  Can I have stuff from the "splat books"? :big puppy dog eyes:

Happy thanksgiving to all minus Garyh, and Ray.   You two see other respected threads for yours.


----------



## Jemal (Nov 28, 2003)

You should leave me out of that Thanksgiving greeting, too.. Canuk Thanksgiving was a while ago.

Manzanita - Thnks for bringing that up.  I'ld really rather not deal with cohorts and followers for now, so no taking the Leadership feat to start.  I will be allowing people to gain it when they level up (And gain Cohorts/followers in-game), however.

Brother S - Ask for which things you specifically want And I'll tell u.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 28, 2003)

Ah, I forgot the obvious spellcaster question... 

Spellcasting Prodigy? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 29, 2003)

This is a converted NPC I've always wanted the chance to play (Although I tried once in a short-lived pbp here).  She's very, er, versatile, which is another word for weak.

BTW, item-wise, she has a few items priced based on the dmg rules (the boots and the armor).  The armor is reverse-engineered to be based on a chain-shirt instead of chain.
How much would it be to get clothes that could turn into another outfit at will, or will you let my hat of disguise just do that.

Rana was born to a minor noble family in the nation of xxxx, where she spent her rather miserable childhood in a the family compound being tormented by her father and brothers. Her family operated an organized crime syndicate out of the dungeons below their compound, specializing in smuggling illicit goods to and from the Underdark. She was raised to lie and spy, with her father fully intending to marry her off to the son of a rival so as to position her to spy on her family's behalf.

Things didn't work out as he planned. When the family's involvement with the Drow became something of an open secret, the nation of xxx decided to make an example of them. They hired a band of adventurers to attack the family compound and slaughter everyone inside, to show the dire consequences of consorting with drow.

As the adventurers dispatched the guards, Rana, 12 years old, and her father were in a room underground. He had finally told her who she was being forced to marry and betray. She refused, just as the team reached the room and began listening through the door. Her father, enraged, beat her mercilessly, first with his fists, then with whatever objects her could find around the room. The assassins broke down the door and shot xbow bolts through his legs, causing him to sink through his knees moments before a dwarven waraxe shattered his chest.

Having heard the fight, they did not have the heart to kill her. The group's cleric examined Rana's quite severe injuries and determined that they would need to either take her with or leave her to die. If he tried to stabilize her, she'd slip away before anyone would find her. So they slaughtered the remaining inhabitants and carried her back to the inn where they were to stay for the rest of the night. When she regained consciousness the next morning, Rana, much to their surprise, thanked her captors for ridding the world of her despicable family and readily agreed to return to xxxxxx to start a new life in service of the state.

She submitted to be drugged and carried in a chest so as not to draw suspicion from the authorities or passersby and to make sure that she could not discover the route to the secret facility that they operated from. They kept her drunk with elfwine for nearly a week, for lack of a better option, and ever since she's had a taste for drink, often in excessive amounts.

After being adopted almost immediately by a very powerful (politically, but also magically and physically) noblewoman, she discarded her brith name for the simple word that she is known by now, which means "wanderer," symbolizing her feelings of homelessless that still tugged at her. Her teenaged years were relatively happy ones, as she quickly grew in stature and popularity in the court as well as in personal might. She was formally inducted into the military, where she attained the rank of captain, eventually leading teams on missions of sabotage and assassination. Later, she joined the diplomatic corps as a diplomat, troubleshooter-for-lone, and sometimes spy and assassin.

Rana appears to be a young, personable, and very pretty young woman of cultured, noble, stock. She is usually quite outgoing, and is comfortable in almost any social situation. It is somewhat difficult for her to open up to people on a deep level, but those who she does truly befriend she holds dear forever.

Her childhood has not left her unscathed. Usually outgoing, she is prone to periodic depression and erratic, emotional behavior. Even when relatively happy, she tends to have a drinking problem, which has persisted since her early teens. Her residual feelings of rejection and guilt regarding her family make her very protective of those that she is willing to grow emotionally attached to, and she is known to occasionally be heroic to the point of foolishness. Other times, her heroism can be attributed to a craving for acceptance and affection.

Her anger has helped her develop a great deal of zeal for killing, but her rage has been moderated as of late, after she was forced to kill her last surviving brother, the only one she actually loved, in battle. This extreme act partially settled her own emotional struggle with her family, and she has learned to better appreciate the value of sentient life, and is (slightly) more reluctant to shed blood needlessly.



PC Name : Rana
----------------------------------------------------------
Player Name : DM_Matt
----------------------------------------------------------
Race : Human
Class : Ranger1/Sorceror6/Eldritch Knight5
Level : 12
XP's : ??,???
Age, gender : 25, Female
Alignment : Chaotic Good
----------------------------------------------------------
Strength : 18 (+4enh)
Dexterity : 16 (+2enh)
Constitution : 16 (+2enh)
Intelligence : 12
Wisdom : 8
Charisma :21 (+3 Levels+4 Enh)
----Combat------------------------------------------------
Hit Points : 84 = 10+3*6+4*5+36
Armor Class : 21 = 10 +3(Dex) +5(Armor) +3(Enh)
Initiative : +7 (+3 dex, +4 imp init)
Melee attack : +13 = +9(Base) +4(Str)
Ranged attack: +12 = +9(Base) +3(Dex)
Speed : 60 feet

Saving Throws
Fortitude : +11 = +2(Fighter) +2(Sorc) +4(EKnight) +3(Con)
Reflex : +6 = +2(Sorc) +1(EKnight) +3(Dex)
Will : +5 = +5(Sorc) +1(Eknight)-1Wis

Attack Bonus: +16/+11 (with GMW)
Damage : 2d6+6str+1enh(usually3)+2d6holy+2humans --> often 4d6+9 or 11 v humans
Critical : 19-20/x2
Type : Slashing
Special : +1 magic weapon (Usually +3 with GMW), Adamantine, Holy

----Feats & Special Abilities-----------------------------
Craft Wondrous Item
Empower Spell
Eschew Materials
Combat Reflexes
Improved Initiative
Power Attack
Cleave
Track
Favored Enemy(Human) (+2 to damage, bluff, spot, listen, sense motive, survival checks)

----Languages---------------------------------------------
Common
----Skills------------------------------------------------
Skills: 6*4+2*11+14+12int+12human = 84
Tumble: +11 (4r, +3dex, +2jump)
Jump +19 (5r, +5str, +10enh))
Disguise +8 (2r, +2 bluff, +5 cha) (usually +18 due to hat ot disg)
Ride +4 (1 ranks, +3 dex))
Swim +5 (+1r, +4str)
Concentration: +18 (15r, +3 con)
Hide +4 (1r+3dex)
Move Silently +6 (3r+3dex)
Diplomacy: +13 (2r, +5cha,, +2 bluff, +2 Sense Motive)
Bluff +20 (14r, +6 cha) (+2vHumans)
Sense Motive +8 (9r, -1 wis) (+2vHumans)
Spellcraft +16 (15r+1 int)
Perform(Dance) +6 (1r, +5 cha)
Perform (Song) +6 (1r, +5 cha)
Survival -1 (+1vHumans)
----Magic-------------------------------------------------
Spell DC = 15+Spell Level
----Spells Per Day----------------------
Level 0: 6
Level 1: 6 +2
Level 2: 6 +2
Level 3: 6 +1
Level 4: 5 +1
Level 5: 3 +1


----Spells Known------------------------
9/5/4/3/2/1

Level 0: Detect Poison, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Message, Arcane Mark, Prestidigitation

Level 1: Enlarge Person, Charm Person, Magic Missile, Ray of Enfeeblement, Feather Fall

Level 2: Alter Self, Detect Thoughts, Web, Scorching Ray

Level 3: Fireball, Dispel Magic, Protection from Energy, GMW

Level 4: Dimension Door, Greater Invisibility

Level 5: Dominate Person

----Equipment--------------------------------
Boots of Continuous Expeditious Reteat (2k) and Continuous Jump(CasLvl1) (4k)
Belt of Str +4 (16k)
Cloak of Cha +4 (16k)
Gloves of Dex +2 (4k)
Amulet of Con +2 (4k)
Celestial Chain Shirt +3 (22.350k)*
Hat of Disguise (1,800)
+1 Adamantine Holy Greatsword (21,315)
+Some mundane stuff and special materials weapons


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 29, 2003)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> This is a converted NPC I've always wanted the chance to play (Although I tried once in a short-lived pbp here).  She's very, er, versatile, which is another word for weak.




Looks decent enough for me.




			
				DM_Matt said:
			
		

> How much would it be to get clothes that could turn into another outfit at will, or will you let my hat of disguise just do that.




Not sure about clothes, but *Glamered* (DMG pg. 219) will do what your asking for with your armor for only 2,700 GP.  I'm not sure how glamered armour reacts when you try to take it off, but I'm pretty sure your still looking at the same number of rounds as the normal armor would take.  I have a person with glamered armor and thats the way I play it. 

As for your armor in general, why did you reverse engineer it down to a chain shirt? (just curious)


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 29, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Looks decent enough for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Even less ASF.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 29, 2003)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Even less ASF.



Ahhh makes sense.

Any chance you should make it out of Mithral also?  

It really doesn’t say what it’s made from… 

Jemal, I shot it to you in an email last night…  I thought the board was down, but I guess it’s just been dogged skow.


----------



## Endur (Nov 29, 2003)

If you are looking for another player, I would like playing a doomed human warrior.  

The character I have in mind is a barbarian who has been outcast from his tribe because he goes mad in battle.  So he is looking for a band of adventurers on a great quest so he can die in battle.  He can't commit suicide and he has to die fighting for some heroic cause, or he won't be able to go to Valhalla.

Game mechanic wise, human barbarian/fighter/frenzied berserker.  Who will refuse the opportunity to be raised once he is killed (once he gets to Valhalla he has no intention of coming back to this world).

Alternative would be a pure cleric.  Same character.  Still goes mad in battle.  Just a cleric instead of a barb/ftr/fb.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 29, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ahhh makes sense.
> 
> Any chance you should make it out of Mithral also?
> 
> ...




If Jemal would let me do that and stack the benefits, sure.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 29, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> Game mechanic wise, human barbarian/fighter/frenzied berserker.




That's not a PrC is it?


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 29, 2003)

I emailed you my PC, asking for comments.  Let me know if you don't receive this.  I sent it to your Jemal999 hotmail address


----------



## Endur (Nov 29, 2003)

When in Rome



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> That's not a PrC is it?


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 29, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> When in Rome




...Do as the Romanians  

BTW, Jemal, would it be OK for me to take Expert Tactician?


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 2, 2003)

BUMP!

I'm exited to get this going...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 2, 2003)

What about a Ranger without spell casting?  (Complete Warrior Variant)  Of course I don't have the book, yet, but I'm sure one of the dedicated could list the changes from a normal ranger to say level 8?


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 2, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> What about a Ranger without spell casting?  (Complete Warrior Variant)  Of course I don't have the book, yet, but I'm sure one of the dedicated could list the changes from a normal ranger to say level 8?




Ask and you shall receive....



			
				gfunk said:
			
		

> *Fast Mvment (Ex): *At 6th level, mvmt +10 ft.  Only counts in no, light or medium armor.
> 
> *Nature's Blessing (Su): *At 11th level, +4 bonus (unamed) to Con, Dex, or Wis.  Standard action, 1/day, 1 min/level.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 2, 2003)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Ask and you shall receive....



Ohhhhhh fast movement...  

Matt, thanks boss.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 2, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> When in Rome



True, True, but I won't be doing a PrC. )  I'll just do my usually 3 or so classes. 

To be honest, I've only done one PrC, but only cause it was too cool.


----------



## Xael (Dec 2, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> When in Rome



Boo! Hiss! 

Just dropping by.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 3, 2003)

I'll try to finish my character at the weekend. Any idea when you want to start?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 3, 2003)

I'll try to finish my character sometime this weekend, as well... I'm going to be shortly swamped with boatloads of homework, so my ability to get online will probably be somewhat more limited than what it has been ...


----------



## Jemal (Dec 3, 2003)

Once I see all the characters I'll split them into the two groups, then give each group a rundown of stuff they need to know.  About a day or two after that We'll be good to go.  I'm hoping to start by next week.

Now onto some stuff..

Thanee - What's Spellcasting Prodigy do?  (Keep in mind I have few of the splatbooks)

DM_Matt (My, many questions...) - 
Hat of Disguise or Glamoured armour can make it LOOK like you're wearing different clothing, but it won't actually change the clothing/Armour itself.

Expert Tactician is good.. I remember liking the feat, but can't remember what it does, I'll allow it but pls remind me of what it does.

Mithril + Celestial Armour won't stack in any way.

Brother Shatterstone - That variant on the Ranger should be ok.

Endur - OK, I guess that'd be ok if you can get your character posted up fairly quickly.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 3, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Once I see all the characters I'll split them into the two groups, then give each group a rundown of stuff they need to know.  About a day or two after that We'll be good to go.  I'm hoping to start by next week.
> 
> Now onto some stuff..
> 
> ...




Can I have a cheap custom item that's clothing that can turn into other clothing and provides no mechanical bonuses whatsoever?


----------



## Thanee (Dec 3, 2003)

Spellcasting Prodigy is one of the most powerful spellcaster feats in the official sources (from FRCS).

It adds +2 to the caster attribute (INT for Wiz) for all purposes related to spellcasting (increasing DC and figuring bonus spells).


About Matt's question... here's an item my character has in his game, which is pretty much what he is looking for, maybe he got the inspiration from there? 

_Robe of Change:_ The wearer can change the appearance of the robe at will to resemble any kind of normal clothing. When taken off, the robe reverts to its normal form after one minute. If only parts of the clothing are taken off seperately, they simply vanish after one minute.
Faint transmutation; CL 3rd; Craft Wondrous Item, _alter self_; Price 1,800 gp; Weight 1 lb.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 3, 2003)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Spellcasting Prodigy is one of the most powerful spellcaster feats in the official sources (Magic of Faerûn).
> 
> It adds +2 to the caster attribute (INT for Wiz) for all purposes related to spellcasting (increasing DC and figuring bonus spells).
> 
> ...




Yeah, Maybe I did....maybe I did....  

BTW, Spellcasting Prodigy is from the FRCS, not MoF.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 3, 2003)

Jermal, cool how did the emails go?  I've gotten no replies...


----------



## Thanee (Dec 4, 2003)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> BTW, Spellcasting Prodigy is from the FRCS, not MoF.




Oops! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Jemal (Dec 4, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone - haven't received any of the Emails...

Thanee - I'm gonna have to say no..  It's a bit too powerful for my liking.

DM_Matt - For what purpose?  The Hat of disguise will do it for about as cheap as you can get, and it can change appearance, too.  is there a real reason you want something specifically made to do just clothing?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 4, 2003)

As strange as this request may sound... is there any way that I could modify the bard so that it was art-based, rather than music-based?  So having _Bardic Art_ rather than _Bardic Music_... the various effects would probably all be the same, though some would change (countersong, for instance), and the medium would be different.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 4, 2003)

Did you get my email Jemal?  I had some questions in there, too.  I wanted to work out my background (& one magical item) based on the nature of the adventure before finalizing my PC.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 4, 2003)

Might want to get a sturdy canvas, wouldn't want to rip it during battle..

 

I don't know, maybe you could outline it a bit more? ie throw a few details at me.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 4, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Brother Shatterstone - haven't received any of the Emails...
> 
> Thanee - I'm gonna have to say no..  It's a bit too powerful for my liking.
> 
> DM_Matt - For what purpose?  The Hat of disguise will do it for about as cheap as you can get, and it can change appearance, too.  is there a real reason you want something specifically made to do just clothing?




The real reason is that its better to actually be wearing clothing that is in fact different clothing, rather than an illusory image over it....hmmm, also, I guess that illusorrry clothing with a hat of disguise poses other problems when faced with dispel magic or true seeing


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 4, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Brother Shatterstone - haven't received any of the Emails...



Man your email system is worse than Ray's!!  You so need a new email account...   (it was the hotmail address btw.)

I'll just post here.  

Is my background from before fine, as long as I’m not “maimed”?  

Asking for one non-wotc enchantment bonus



			
				Arms and Armor pg. 36 said:
			
		

> *Weightless*: Weapons with this quality are not really weightless; they just feel weightless to those wielding them. Characters wielding weightless weapons can swing them with more power and finesse than normal. The wielder fights with the weapon as if his strength score is effectively 2 points higher than it really is, giving a +1 bonus to hit and to damage. Additionally, a character can wield a weightless weapon up to one size category larger than themselves one handed, and can apply the Weapon Finesse feat to such weapons.  Caster level: 7th; Prerequisites: Craft Magic Arms and Armor, Levitate; Market Price: +2 Bonus




Pretty please? 


Oh and the equipment I was intrested in:


			
				Sword and First pg. 72 said:
			
		

> Mercurial Longsword




Thanks!


----------



## Jemal (Dec 5, 2003)

Mercurial longsword good.
Weightless... I'm assuming you want to be wielding a pair of Large sized weapons, am I correct?

Clothing that actually becomes other clothing - 
Only thing I could think of that could do that would be some form of polymorphing item... the cost would be extravagant, which is why most forms of items that change into other things do so via illusion... Just doing some quick math.... 

Here's the only way I could figure to do it where the clothign actually changes:

Cloth of Change - 
At will as a standard action, the wearer of the Cloth of Change can cause it to transform into any type of clothing.  The change lasts until dispelled or until changed again.
Caster Level: 15th; Prerequisites: Craft woundrous Item, Polymorph Any Object; Market Price: 216,000 GP; Weight: 2 Lb

LIke I said, very expensive.. not worth it.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 5, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Mercurial longsword good.
> Weightless... I'm assuming you want to be wielding a pair of Large sized weapons, am I correct?
> 
> Clothing that actually becomes other clothing -
> ...




Ok, well, hmmm...This will probably be my last attemtpt to argue, but note that the prices are GUIDELINES.  As a hypothetical spell that alters ONLY clothing to OTHER clothing is weaker than alter self, which alters any creature into a creature of the same type, perhaps granting natural armor or flight, granting a +10 to disguise checks, and actually making you look like someone else..  Polymorph any Object is an enormously powerful and versatile spell that can be used for a tremendous variety of things, including being a high-level instakill spell.

If you were dong strict core only, I could understand why you would demand that any item be based on existing spells with existing rules.  However, since you are allwoing things from other books as long as they are reasonable, I would think it only fair to consider unpublished reasonable items as well.  Particularly if you are going to let someone dual-weild weightless large murcurial greatswords.

Then again, if we are going strictly by the book, I might instead getting items of level one continuous spells like expeditionus retreat, enlarge person, or jump for 2k each.  Would that be ok?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 5, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Mercurial longsword good.
> Weightless... I'm assuming you want to be wielding a pair of Large sized weapons, am I correct?



I wanting to wield two weapons, but I was thinking about two long swords, only one with weightless, I'm pretty sure that two weapons at that cost would be two expensive.

Basically two long swords at -2, -2

Though if the cost isn't a killer, 36K just for the enchantment bonus, I might be tempted to do a Flachion and Longsword at -2, -2.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 5, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Caster Level: 15th; Prerequisites: Craft woundrous Item, Polymorph Any Object; Market Price: 216,000 GP; Weight: 2 Lb
> 
> Like I said, very expensive.. not worth it.




As Matt said, the tables are just guidelines. The cost of an item is always directly related to its power in the game.

There are plenty examples in the DMG, that use spells as prerequisites but the caster level doesn't match the minimum caster level for the spell, and where the cost does not add up like in the table (it actually does not for most wondrous items ). The spells used as prerequisites are just to get some relation to the desired effect, they have no actual influence in the cost of an item.

Here are some examples from the DMG:

Elixir of Vision, Eyes of the Eagle, Horseshoes of Speed, Nolzur's Marvelous Pigments, Druid's Vestment.

If you just use the tables, results often are completely ridiculous, like the one quoted above! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Dec 5, 2003)

Weren't those Mercurial thingies pretty crappy after the errata? I don't readily recall, what it did, but I know they have been toned done quite a bit there... might want to check that out, Brother S! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Jemal (Dec 5, 2003)

DM_Matt - Allright, How's this sound: 

Wardrobe Robe
The wearer of this ordinary looking robe can command it to become any nonmagical type of clothing, the change takes one full round and lasts for 12 hours before the robe reverts to its ordinary form, or until the wearer wills it to become something else.  If the robe (Or whatever form of clothing it's in) is ripped or if any part is removed a distance of more than 5 feet from it, the magic is destroyed and it becomes permanently a non-magical, ordinary robe.

The robe radiates light transmutation magic at all times.
Cost: 3,000 GP


As for the two-weapon fighting, I feel I should point out that whether or not they are weightless they remain the same size category, and 2-weapon fighting depends on size, not weight... just b/c they're able to be used 1-handed doesn't make them light.  there's a difference, in fact.  Weightless doesn't change whether a weapon is 'light' or not.  It just makes weapons that would normally be two-handed into one-handed weapons.


----------



## Endur (Dec 6, 2003)

I don't have the time to join this game, but it looks cool.  Good luck.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 6, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> DM_Matt - Allright, How's this sound:
> 
> Wardrobe Robe
> The wearer of this ordinary looking robe can command it to become any nonmagical type of clothing, the change takes one full round and lasts for 12 hours before the robe reverts to its ordinary form, or until the wearer wills it to become something else.  If the robe (Or whatever form of clothing it's in) is ripped or if any part is removed a distance of more than 5 feet from it, the magic is destroyed and it becomes permanently a non-magical, ordinary robe.
> ...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 6, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> As for the two-weapon fighting, I feel I should point out that whether or not they are weightless they remain the same size category, and 2-weapon fighting depends on size, not weight... just b/c they're able to be used 1-handed doesn't make them light.  there's a difference, in fact.  Weightless doesn't change whether a weapon is 'light' or not.  It just makes weapons that would normally be two-handed into one-handed weapons.



I don't interrupt it like that but if your reading it like that lets go with it.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 7, 2003)

Not, that I'm finished, but once I am... where to post characters?

Here? A Rogue's Gallery thread? E-Mail them to you?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 8, 2003)

I am done... but like Thanee, I don't know where to put/send it...


----------



## Jemal (Dec 8, 2003)

Rogues Gallery being posted, should be up in a few minutes.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 9, 2003)

Calixte is posted.

I might add some more background later, though I'm not certain.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 9, 2003)

I think I'm going to have Granite Alehearth up probably by late Tuesday.  So...  Mr. DM Jemal sir, would you mind terribly if I enchanted a drinking mug as a weapon?  (1d4/x2 damage)  But if that's too strange, I'm cool.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 9, 2003)

actually I like the idea, Ray.. Consider it OK.. Of course you WILL have to pay the extra 300 to make it a masterwork weapon.   That's one damn fine mug.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 9, 2003)

I should be able to do late Tuesday also...  

So anyone got the gall to try and sunder that mug?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 9, 2003)

"Sunder my mug, I'll sunder yours."  ~Granite Alehearth.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 9, 2003)

How to do HPs?

Roll dice? Let you roll? Take averages? Round up or down? Or take maximum?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 9, 2003)

Jemal, I had another question.  Since my character's going to be a drunken master, and I'm going to be a dwarf, I figured I'm probably going to be carrying around a fairly good amount of drink.  I'd also probably want to be carrying it practically into combat.  And I need something to carry all of my stuff, something that won't run away when confronted with bad things.

In short, I'd like to apply the warbeast template (from the MMII) to a mule.  It gives some increases to Str, Con, and Wis, a +1 racial bonus to Spot and Listen, gains one more hit dice and moves +10 feet faster.  Such a mule would cost about 150gp.  

The reason I wanted to go with such a mule (that I wanted to train to follow me into situations it might not otherwise do), is that Granite Alehearth never wants to be without his ale.  I wasn't planning on riding it into combat or anything, I just don't want it to run away with my ale.  Also, a mule implies less prosperity than a horse, and less sophisitcation.  Granite is not a sophisticated guy.  It might be too weird though, and if so, that's cool.  What do you say?  

On a different note, I have about 8,000gp to play with and have a special item I was wondering about. I was wondering if I get essentially a "decanter of endless ale."  Not necessarily like the decanter of endless water, no fountain or geyser effect or even a continuous effect, just several gallons of ale a day.  Not even high quality ale, but not piss-poor ale either.  Is that doable?  Or just goofy?  

And on a third note, I have my character up.  Once I get approval/disproval on those above items and know how hitpoints work, I'll be pretty much good to go.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 10, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> And on a third note, I have my character up.




Mines not, I got called into work on my day off...    I'll try and work on it tonight but it will be tomorrow night I'm sure before it's done.  

Sorry to all for being a slacker.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 10, 2003)

I've been reading over some of the other characters, and I think we have an interesting group shaping up.  I really like Rana's history (Rana is DM_Matt's character), and Calixte (GnomeWorks' character) has a cool air of mystery about her.  And I think Granite is going to get along smashingly with Dorian (Manzanita's character).  Except not.  Oh man, the group dynamic here is going to be so... interesting?  Volitile?  Something like that.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 10, 2003)

The thought had crossed my mind as well.  Dorian, as I envision him, is sure to get along famously with short, hairy, soden, impulsive men.  

I'm still waiting on Jemal to get back to me on a little more background, largely b/c I want Dorian to have a chip on his shoulder against a certain class, race or individual.  Maybe I should just wing that on my own to keep things interesting in the party.  I happen to know quite a bit about AA myself...


----------



## Jemal (Dec 11, 2003)

Of course, Hit points!  how'd I forget that?

Max at first level, Half of the max for the dice +1 at every level after that.  (IE d4=3, d10=6, etc) and then, of course, con modifier per level.

Manzanita - What kind of background you looking for, specifically?  Just asking for background is like "could you sum up the history of England for me?".  I'm not trying to be sarcastic or anything, just wondering what specifically you wanted to know. 
Actually, that goes to everybody, If you want to know anything specific about the world, ask.  I'm still working up some more general stuff and will post it when I'm done.  
I'll also have details for the two different groups that only they would know b/c they'll be informed of it IC by their leader, but that won't be till after characters are created and the game has started.

Ray Silver - OK, a Warmule sounds ok.. though funny.  Looks like you're shaping up to be the comic relief.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 11, 2003)

I should have a character together by Friday evening.  Sorry about the delay, but I've had a busy week and some problems getting on-line for the last few days.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 11, 2003)

I'm cool with being the comic relief.  How about that decanter of endless ale though?    Is 8,000gp appropriate, or could I get it for less?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 11, 2003)

Jemal, I'm sure this is going to be a no go, but I'm curious as my background, which I was in my original email, shows that I hate nation B, is their any chance I could have that as a favored enemy? 

And if no, then could I have a list of monster that live in the area we are from.  

Ray, good, I have high hopes for the entertainment value.  Your character seems like he will be a riot, or at least cause one or two.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 11, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Jemal, I'm sure this is going to be a no go, but I'm curious as my background, which I was in my original email, shows that I hate nation B, is their any chance I could have that as a favored enemy?
> 
> And if no, then could I have a list of monster that live in the area we are from.
> 
> Ray, good, I have high hopes for the entertainment value.  Your character seems like he will be a riot, or at least cause one or two.




Can't you cover most people from nation B AND others too by picking humans? Thats what I did.  

Regarding Rana, she'd make an interesting darker counterpart to Calixte, and would probably wind up mooching liquer from Granite while trying to keep up the facade that his common ale is below her.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 11, 2003)

Ok, Granite is now updated with Louella, his mule, and his hit points.  I just need approval on my Pitcher of Endless Ale and I'm done!

DM_Matt, that sounds like fun, Granite will have some interesting things to say to Rana.

Bro - Yeah, I've always wanted to play the comedic character, and here's my chance!  This is going to be a blast!

[edit]  Oh man, I just saw the rest of Dorian, Manzanita's character's background.  Dorian's a teetotaler!  Oh this is going to be a riot, I can tell...


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 11, 2003)

*M*

Yeah, I hit alternate inspiration here in Ray Silver's postings, so I don't really need any more info, Dorian is good as written.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 12, 2003)

DM_Matt - True, but remember 2 things: 

1: You can only have your own race as favoured enemy if you're evil (So elves must be evil to hate elves, humans evil to hate humans, etc.)

2: If you have a race as a favoured enemy, remember you HATE every member  of that race as a general rule, with VERY few exceptions, and then only b/c you've grown to respect them over time.  

OH, and I'll be expecting you to roleplay your hatred of your favoured enemy.

Brother S - No to having the nation as a favoured enemy, but see above for race possibility.  As for monsters, the lands are pretty tame, very few monsters are ever reported.  Most adventurers head outside the nations to do their questing + adventuring, where there is pretty much everything you can think of.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 12, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> DM_Matt - True, but remember 2 things:
> 
> 1: You can only have your own race as favoured enemy if you're evil (So elves must be evil to hate elves, humans evil to hate humans, etc.)
> 
> ...




Um, arent we using 3.5 rules?  In 3.5 you dont need to hate your favored enemy and don't need to be evil to hate your own race.  This makes a good deal of sesnse, after all.  A skill-based/stealthy character intended to be a soldier or law-enforcement type WOULD be expected to be better at fighting htheir own race.

In Rana's case, her ranger level is intended to represent special-forces style military training, in which case she would be trained primarily to fight other humans.  The social-skill bonuses like bluff are more from her upbringing.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 12, 2003)

OK, I've got a character concept, but it's strange enough that I thought I'd better run it by you all first.

I'm planning on my character being a deported convict.  Only he's not been deported from another country, but rather another Prime.  He's been on (insert game world name) for a few months (in other words, long enough to have picked up the language).  If this seems a bit too out there for you, no problem, I can work up something different.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 12, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> OK, I've got a character concept, but it's strange enough that I thought I'd better run it by you all first.
> 
> I'm planning on my character being a deported convict.  Only he's not been deported from another country, but rather another Prime.  He's been on (insert game world name) for a few months (in other words, long enough to have picked up the language).  If this seems a bit too out there for you, no problem, I can work up something different.




Being that just about all of us have some pretty serious issues, I don't see how a convict will make things suddenly too weird


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 12, 2003)

Convict, criminal's daughter, orphan, kid with abusive past, and alcoholic widower.  Yup, not weird at all.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 12, 2003)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Being that just about all of us have some pretty serious issues, I don't see how a convict will make things suddenly too weird



Well, it wasn't really the convict part I was worried about, to be honest...   Other Primes are a cosmological concept some DMs aren't too keen on.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 12, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Convict, criminal's daughter, orphan, kid with abusive past, and alcoholic widower.  Yup, not weird at all.




Actually, Rana alone is all those things except a convict and a widower...fun with common ground...


----------



## Thanee (Dec 12, 2003)

Hmm... while thinking about my spell selection I started to wonder what I should pay for additional spells?

Buying scrolls seems to be quite expensive, how about the cost for an NPC to cast the spell in question (10gp x spell level x (minimum) caster level) or the cost to buy second hand spellbooks (50gp x spell level)? Would any of those be ok with you?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Jemal (Dec 12, 2003)

Totally forgot -- The drunken dwarf can have his Decanter of Endless Ale, 10,000 GP (You had it specially made by 2 preists.. a Preist of *Insert Dwarven god of your choice here* and a preist of Bacchus (The main lord of revelry/drinking/general fun). B/C the preist of Bacchus would NEVER give out bad spirits, the ale is good, a grade or above what you find in most taverns, but it's not the finer stuff, and not quite up to the standards of real dwarven-brewed ale.


Thanee - I do beleive it has it in the PHB, how much it costs to get another spellcaster to show you a spell from their book.  I don't have my books with me right now though.  I beleive it was under the Wizard description in 3.0, though It may have been under the "Magic" chapter.  I don't recall seeing it in 3.5.. If anybody could find it in 3.5 I'ld be much appreciative, and if not then we'll use the 3.0 method (Which I'll be able to find tommorow when I have my books... if somebody hasn't posted it allready by then).


As for other primes.. I think i'll do things slightly differently.  All the 'planes' still exist as they do in a 'default' d&d world (AKA the great wheel), but the "Prime" plane consists of an entire univers of worlds (Like real life) space, devoid of air and heat, seperates the planets but there are magical and, on some worlds, mechanical, means of traveling through this void. 

Also B/C of this, I'm giving Teleportation a range... Basically enough to get you anywhere on the planet you're on, but not too far off of it.  I don't feel like finding out what the farthest apart any two points could be on a planet is, but we'll say Teleportation's 'range' is now equal to Three times the Radius (or 1.5 times the diameter) of the world (Which is... strangely enough... identical in size and rotation speed to our own EARTH.  ) .


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 12, 2003)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Um, arent we using 3.5 rules?  In 3.5 you dont need to hate your favored enemy and don't need to be evil to hate your own race.



I agree on this, it says:


			
				PHB 3.5 pg. 47 said:
			
		

> Favored Enemy (Ex): At 1st level, a ranger may select a type of creature among those given on Table 3-14: Ranger Favored enemies.  Due to his extensive study of his chosen type of foe and in the proper techniques for combating such creatures, the ranger gains a +2 bonus on Bluff, Listen, Sense Motive, Spot, and Survival checks when using these skills against creatures of this type.  Likewise, he gets a +2 bonus on weapon damage rolls agianst such creatures.




If it was hatred, I would expect it to run more like the barbarian’s rage, and the inability to use some skills yet the ranger is getting a bonus is said skills.  Anyhow I'm going to choose one favored enemy and I'll pick the other when I know what country I'm from.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 12, 2003)

Ok, thanks for approving that Jemal!  I downgraded my _Left Hand_ mug to a +1 _merciful_ (instead of a +2 _merciful_) to cover the costs of the _Pitcher of Endless Ale_.  With the extra 8,000 I bought some potions and some _horseshoes of warmth_ (equivalent to two pairs of _boots of the winterlands_) for Louella.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 12, 2003)

> Left Hand mug ... +1 merciful




Oh now.. Ray's done it now...
"GREAT MERCIFUL MUGS!"


DM_matt+Bro S - I'll allow the humans as favoured enemies without being evil thing, But I stand by the ruling that you at the very least DISLIKE your chosen foe.  Otherwise you would have little reason to choose them.  
~Yes I trained for years to become better at killing your people, but It's nothing personal"~

Imagine a Marine trained to kill.. lets say Germans (just finished reading a WW2 book).  While he may not hate them, undergoing all that trainnig to learn how they fight, think, how best to kill them, track them, etc.. It Either leaves you with a dislike (at least) of them, or some other form of fascination with them.


BTW, just curious - why does it seem like everyone is creating characters that have bad feelings about the other nation?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 12, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> With the extra 8,000 I bought some potions and some horseshoes of warmth (equivalent to two pairs of boots of the winterlands) for Louella.




I guess you be using the Decanter of Endless Ale to keep yourself warm the old fashion way. 

Jemal, any harm in picking up normal mundane equipment from the Forgotten realms campaign setting?  I'm looking at the Potion Belt.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 12, 2003)

Naw, I got Sandles of Warmth too (boots of the winterlands).  Now I don't have to worry about a coat or anything.  Of course, the ale helps.  Ale helps everything!



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> Oh now.. Ray's done it now...
> "GREAT MERCIFUL MUGS!"



  I was thinking more, "I'll start with my left hand and see if you warrant my right!


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 12, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Oh now.. Ray's done it now...
> "GREAT MERCIFUL MUGS!"
> 
> 
> ...




First of all, its clear that the game designers intended favoried enemy in 3.5 to not be about hate anymore.

Takeing away the evil requirement but still demanding hate doesn't make too much sense though...how can a good human have a favored enemy of humans due to the love of killing humans BEUCASE THEY ARE HUMAN.  Thats inherantly psychopathic.

What FA is, if its not evil to FA your own race, an ability that has to do with what race you;ve studied fighting the most.  In a mostly-human world, it just makes sense to know how t ofight humans well, not beucase they are humans, but beucase you plan to fight a lot of humans for entirely-separate reasons.  I really don't understand the mantality.  I can;t figure out how I'd play it.

The reason why a soldier knows how best to kill humans is beucase its a mostly-human world and they fight armies of other humanst.  In the vast majority of cases, soldiers are not trained to kill a certain nation's troops, but rather to be good at killing in general.  Just about every fighting style IRL takes advantage of very specific things about human anatomy...this does not make everyone who knows how to fight a hater of humans.  

Now to the law-enforcement example again.  In a mostly-human country (or all countries IRL), law enforcement officers are trained to fight humans of their own nation when need be.  This does not make law enforcement officers in general hate people

Furthermore, this puts a pretty dark spin on rangers, who eventualyl get 5 favored enemies.  The average high-level ranger then is a really, really, racist guy.

BTW, This charcter's history was imported from another campaign, so its just a coincidence.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 12, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Imagine a Marine trained to kill..




Obviously you have no military experience, nor do you paint a nice, or realistic, picture of those who do or have served their country...  You’re right though; every marine is trained to kill but that doesn’t make them hate, or distain, every man, woman, or child they’ve, or will, ever meet.

I guess since I am in the military and my actions have lead to the death of hundreds of Iraqi that I have no choice but to hate mankind?  Now before you ask, no I didn’t shoot, stab, or do it via personal attack, but it takes the actions of thousands to make our weapons of war functions.

Also my grandfather and my great uncle both fought in WWII, and both saw combat, and neither of them had/has long term hatred of the Japanese, nor did they hate mankind in general.  (Their theater of operations)

Also your example shows what I was asking for, the use of a favored enemy as a nation, with you ruled against, though I can understand that decision for game balance, but I’m curious as to why you would think that?  

How many functional member of are society saw actions in WWII only to come home and lead perfectly normal lives?  How many serial/mass murders have you seen on the news cause they saw action in the Gulf War?  I’m sure out of the hundreds of thousands troops in that war their would have been more than a few who qualified for favored enemies.  If you start adding other wars to this discussion then your argument would lose even more weight.

Favored enemies mean you know where they carry their vitals; you know the size of their footprints, how long their strides are, rather their heel of their foot lands before or after the toe when they run.  Knowing how to kill someone doesn’t mean you like too, or are more prone to, or that you hate everyone in that species/race.  It just means you’re a lot better at killing that species/race than the normal person.

There is no mention of “hate”, “anger”, “distrust”, or what ever in either the 3.5 PHB ranger entry nor special update that was in _Dragon_ that deals with rangers.

Personally, I’m rather hard to offend and I wasn’t offended by your example but others in this group might be and that’s why I didn’t quote your example…



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> BTW, just curious - why does it seem like everyone is creating characters that have bad feelings about the other nation?



It just seemed natural to me with my orginal idea, and that idea hasn't changed any...


----------



## garyh (Dec 12, 2003)

Just a reminder from your friendly neighborhood Mod to keep things civil.  

Nothing wrong so far, just making sure things stay that way.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 12, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> Just a reminder from your friendly neighborhood Mod to keep things civil.
> 
> Nothing wrong so far, just making sure things stay that way.




Speaking of friendly neighborhood moderators, is a certain friendly neighborhood moderator going to post his PC soon?


----------



## Thanee (Dec 12, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> BTW, just curious - why does it seem like everyone is creating characters that have bad feelings about the other nation?




I like everyone! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 12, 2003)

Granite doesn't have any particular bad feelings about any country.  They all tend to blur together...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 13, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> Granite doesn't have any particular bad feelings about any country.  They all tend to blur together...



I see some rather funny critical fumbles on the horizon.

Also my character is posted it's mainly work in progress but you can all "ooh" and "awe" over the lack of stuff I asked for only to change my mind upon it.  

As you can see the background stops in mid sentence.  *L*  It's written in my head though.


----------



## garyh (Dec 13, 2003)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Speaking of friendly neighborhood moderators, is a certain friendly neighborhood moderator going to post his PC soon?




Alas, not just yet.  I have finals this coming week, which precludes the creation of  level 12 character.    I'll work on him next weekend, though.

I've gotten a better idea what I'll be going for, though - Ortega, a human paladin.  Anyone who gets the reference wins a no-prize.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 13, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> Ortega, a human paladin.  Anyone who gets the reference wins a no-prize.



Ortega is a hot sauce right so I would have to guess your worshipping some sort of condiment god.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 13, 2003)

The hot sauce is the only link I see, but I suspect it means something in Spanish, like 'smelly old bald drunk guy.'


----------



## Thels (Dec 14, 2003)

Ahh, there's an RG now. Well, I posted my char, but I got me the Complete Warrior today, and it has an update on Order of the Bow Initiate. Should I adjust to the update?


----------



## garyh (Dec 14, 2003)

Still not right on the Ortega guesses.

Clue:  If anyone remembers the animated avatar I used to have, that's related to the name.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 14, 2003)

About the spells... I found it... 50gp x spell level it is. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 14, 2003)

So...  just out of curiosity...  do we have any kind of potential start-date?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 14, 2003)

Ray Silver said:
			
		

> So...  just out of curiosity...  do we have any kind of potential start-date?



2004?


----------



## Thanee (Dec 15, 2003)

Character is finished so far, only need to write up some stuff and add some mundane equipment. I will post my character in the RG this evening, I suppose.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Jemal (Dec 16, 2003)

yeah, 2004 probably.  Rest of this month is very hectic, doubt I'll be able to start it before January.  Tentatively aiming for second week of January.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 16, 2003)

Jemal, that's cool.  

I do have a question is the whole royal family of Degal elven?  (Their no one listed as king so I assume that the queen is a widow.)

FYI, my background is up.  

Though I still have some money left to spend.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 16, 2003)

Actually, I think I'm going to make Degal a cross between Monarchy and a voting system.  THey elect a king or queen, and then he/she rules just like a kind/queen for 10 years, after which a new election might be held if the populace thinks their leader isn't doing a good job.  Often, they keep the same leader until they die once they've found a good leader.  The current queen has been in place for 36 years, and her (human) husband died 8 years ago, and she has one 21 year old half-elven daughter.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 17, 2003)

Jemal, cool.  I shot you an email btw...  Not sure when sometime yesterday though.   Nothing major, just stating why I think I should be from one nation over the other.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 18, 2003)

Ok, posted my character finally. I have included where she originates from, but left open where she lived during the last two decades or so and where she lives know. Hope that's ok this way.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 18, 2003)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Ok, posted my character finally. I have included where she originates from, but left open where she lived during the last two decades or so and where she lives know. Hope that's ok this way.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee





Thanks for reminding me about those FR spells...I'd better go edit Rana's list....


----------



## Thanee (Dec 18, 2003)

Ah, Matt... BTW, why don't you take the right boots from the DMG (yes, I know it's weaker, but there's a reason why they reduced the speed and made skill bonuses more expensive! )?



> *Boots of Striding and Springing:* These boots increase the wearer’s base land speed by 10 feet. In addition to this striding ability (considered an enhancement bonus), these boots allow the wearer to make great leaps. She can jump with a +5 competence bonus on Jump checks.
> Faint transmutation; CL 3rd; Craft Wondrous Item, longstrider, creator must have 5 ranks in the Jump skill; Price 5,500 gp; Weight 1 lb.




I had a look into that Book of Exalted Deeds and there are a few nice spells as well in there, but I've only picked up spells from the books I own now (PHB3.5, FRCS, MoF, T&B). I did wonder, however, why there's a sticker "for mature audience only" on the book!? Is that because of the heavily religious content?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 18, 2003)

Thanee said:
			
		

> I did wonder, however, why there's a sticker "for mature audience only" on the book!? Is that because of the heavily religious content?




The Book of Vile Darkness (reviews) is mature cause it talks about the evilness of societies and evilness of unsavory people in general.  It's mature for a decent reason.

The Book of Exulted Deeds (Reviews) is mature for the exact opposite reason, your looking at the goodness of people and society, it’s an attempt to have your character have a true moral obligation to their beliefs.  I think it hit with mixed results and theirs nothing in there a reasonable person shouldn’t be able to handle and I personality think it was releases as a mature title so WotC can feel better about the release of the Book of Vile Darkness.

Jemal said no to both books but that might be for PrC and feats and not for spell reasons you'll have to wait for his response.

I do have both books if he approves and you remember the names of the spells you liked I can get you the text for those spells.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 19, 2003)

Thank you! 

That's no problem at all, there are more than enough spells in the few books I have already! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 31, 2003)

Okay 2004 is quickly approaching...  So where do we stand upon starting this?


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 1, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Okay 2004 is quickly approaching...  So where do we stand upon starting this?




I second the motion...


----------



## garyh (Jan 3, 2004)

Hey, folks!  I've survived finals and then holiday travel, I'm gonna get crackin' on my paladin Ortega now, he should be up by Monday. Could anyone be so kind as to give me a quick summary of the CharGen guidelines?  Lost track which page they were on.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 3, 2004)

garyh said:
			
		

> Lost track which page they were on.



post 67 boss. 

linkage


----------



## garyh (Jan 3, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> post 67 boss.
> 
> linkage




Thanks!


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 12, 2004)

Seems Jemal is back...shall we begin?


----------



## Jemal (Jan 12, 2004)

I actually still have to look over all the chars, make sure everything's in order.  Then I'll divide you into the groups and we can begin.  gimme a day or two to go through everything.  In the meantime, anybody have any observations/comments/questions I may have missed?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 12, 2004)

Observations: garyh is a slacker...  (Sorry Gary didn't mean to call you out like that.  )

He still doesn't have his character done.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 12, 2004)

Nothing I could think of right now.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## garyh (Jan 14, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Observations: garyh is a slacker...  (Sorry Gary didn't mean to call you out like that.  )
> 
> He still doesn't have his character done.




Hey, I deserve it.  I'll try to get my PC up Thursday, if that's alright.  If not, hey, I had my chance.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 16, 2004)

Me Wantee Play!  Me Wantee Play!

(bump)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 16, 2004)

I'm dying to play Granite Alehearth, Jemal.  Pretty please?


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 17, 2004)

So is Isida the same as Raysilver?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 17, 2004)

Yup.  Check my sig.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 17, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Yup.  Check my sig.




You can change your name and retain your post count?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 17, 2004)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> You can change your name and retain your post count?



Yup, it's all in who you know...   

Basically it just comes down to dropping a note in Meta.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 20, 2004)

OH Gary..... 

Should we wait for Gary or start without Gary?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 20, 2004)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Should we wait for Gary or start without Gary?



I can’t remember why I’m subscribed to this thread anymore…  Can anyone help me? 

In all serious he did say Thursday, like in last Thursday but I would hate to start without him...  Give him one or two more days.  He is reliable once he's done with making the character. 

You might want to make sure everyone else is still alive though.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 20, 2004)

I'm alive!  Really.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 20, 2004)

hmmm. 

casts _detect undead_


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 20, 2004)

More checkinage.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 20, 2004)

I'm still here!


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 21, 2004)

Still here.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 21, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> hmmm.
> 
> casts _detect undead_




*Shows up as Undead*
"UM.. you're not supposed to do that..."

So yeah, anyways, I'll give Gary a few more days then.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm dead... oh wait... no I'm not, otherwise I wouldn't be able to write this... or would I?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 25, 2004)

Well, still no garycter.  Howsabout we start and h can catch up witth us later if he wants?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 25, 2004)

Yuppers, I'm all about starting.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 26, 2004)

I've tried to get more of a reply from him but with no luck I say we press on.  

Now do we have enough people to form two parties?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 26, 2004)

If he shows up, we can work him in later... I'm interested in starting.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 26, 2004)

well, we've got 6 people still actively posting in this thread... anybody out there with a character that's just lurking for now?  

GnomeWorks
Brother SHatterstone
Isida Kep'Tukari
DM_Matt
Thanee
Manzanita

Those're the people who've posted in the last month (Besides Gary, and not counting me of course).

So we've got enough for 2 teams of three and I can add in anyone who's lagging behind later.

I'll post up stuff by tuesday night.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 26, 2004)

Whee!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 26, 2004)

Jemal said:
			
		

> So we've got enough for 2 teams of three and I can add in anyone who's lagging behind later.



Three?  Wow!  No one do anything stupid, especially myself, there should be little room for errors I imagine. 



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> I'll post up stuff by tuesday night.




sweet!


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 26, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Three?  Wow!  No one do anything stupid, especially myself, there should be little room for errors I imagine.




Is the need for 2 competing groups extremely important to the campaign concept?  If not, three IS a little small, especially if poeple drop, altough this game was designed to be the most drop-proof ever.  Besides, I'm not sure if these six can combine into two well-rounded groups anyway.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 29, 2004)

Well, it's not Wednesdaynight/Thursday morning and i didn't post yet.. But this time I have a REALLY good reason.  I was out Monday night and my ride home couldn't start... because it was -60 Degrees C.
MINUS FREAKING 60!!!!  And it got COLDER Tuesday, setting an all time low.  THEN it went even lower earlier today.  According to the news, as of 4PM local time, we were officially the coldest inhabited place on earth.

So anyways, I agree with DM_Matt's assessment, it's an extremely small party size.. and 6 isn't too large, SO... I'm working up a SINGLE starting for all of you.  It will require a few changes but I can still work it.

Will be up ASAP, unless the city freezes even worse. (GOD please no...)

OH btw, did you know that when it's this cold if you spit straight up you get hit in the face with ice? (friend did it, not me)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 29, 2004)

Hey it happens. 



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> OH btw, did you know that when it's this cold if you spit straight up you get hit in the face with ice? (friend did it, not me)




I suggest you take your friend to a metal flagpole and see he will stick his tongue to it too. ...


----------



## Thanee (Jan 29, 2004)

Jemal said:
			
		

> because it was -60 Degrees C.
> MINUS FREAKING 60!!!!  And it got COLDER Tuesday, setting an all time low.  THEN it went even lower earlier today.  According to the news, as of 4PM local time, we were officially the coldest inhabited place on earth.




-60° Celsius !? That's defintely freaking cold! 

I don't think I've ever experienced anything beyond about -20. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 1, 2004)

Jemal, I hope your part of the world has warmed up some...   Also I got to thinking about the two party game, if that’s the concept your really wanting I can make a few suggestions on people that have a 1000 posts and who would make great additions.  (if you want to recruit "new" blood.)  I can recommend one more player but he only has 700 or so posts.

I’m sure the others could make a few recommendations also.


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 5, 2004)

Echo, echo, echo.......

C'mon guys...why not just start?  One group is fine...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm all about the starting.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 5, 2004)

Oh I was just throwing out a suggestion while we are waiting for Jemal to thaw.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 6, 2004)

Sorry all, haven't had much time online recently.  The starting post's going to take a while to type up, so I'll be doing it today, just gonna catch up with all my other threads, then I'll post up the start for this.


----------



## Thels (Feb 7, 2004)

Thels reporting in.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 7, 2004)

Thels said:
			
		

> Thels reporting in.



Wooh!  Long time no see, how are you doing?


----------



## Thels (Feb 7, 2004)

Better than for the last month, that's for sure!

Anyhow, I just wanna forget about it and get things straightened out (Enworld just one thing among many), so I'll be more active from now on. *knocks on wood*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 7, 2004)

Indeed, anyhow It's good to see you.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 8, 2004)

OK.  Since we haven't gotten started yet, I want to change my PC.  GaryH has had ample time to post his paladin, so I'm going to userp that class.  Basically, my cleric was evil and I was excited about that, but I've come around to thinking this isn't the proper campaign to play an evil PC.  Some other time.  Anyway, I'm itching to play a Paladin.  I've started two others on these boards, but both died out rather quickly.  I'll keep the same name and have the stats up soon.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 8, 2004)

If there is room. I would like to Play.

Manzanita? Looking for a Squire? I thinking Bard.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 8, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> If there is room. I would like to Play.
> 
> Manzanita? Looking for a Squire? I thinking Bard.



Silvermage, here's a list of the characters if it helps any.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 8, 2004)

Ok there is a bard... I need to think. My favorites are taken... except for DRUID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  LOL I'll play a Druid. work him/her up tomorrow.
Thinking Druid of Obad-hia 12.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 9, 2004)

I had a brain storm last night. I'll play an High Elf Arisrocrat 12. 
Prince Llewelyn Starspire.
(Neutral Good) I'll have him up in a day or so. sorry just really swamped at the moment.


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 9, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> I had a brain storm last night. I'll play an High Elf Arisrocrat 12.
> Prince Llewelyn Starspire.
> (Neutral Good) I'll have him up in a day or so. sorry just really swamped at the moment.




We will still have only one party, right?  I don't think that going from 6 to 7, especially if the seventh is an Aristocrat, is enough to justify two parties.  BTW, I noticed thzt this party has 5 women and 2 men...interesting.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 9, 2004)

And to make it doubly interesting one of the people playing a man is actually a woman in real life.


----------



## Thels (Feb 9, 2004)

Are the odds at that ???

Well, I could switch over, it's actually been a while since I thought if this char, so I don't have feelings with it yet.

Btw, Jemal, could you confirm if you want me to use the 3.0 or 3.5 version of OotBI?


----------



## Thanee (Feb 9, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Prince Llewelyn ...




Do you happen to play Diskwars (or did they "borrow" the name from elsewhere)? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 9, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> And to make it doubly interesting one of the people playing a man is actually a woman in real life.



I really see nothing wrong with this, and vice versa.  

As for the original comments I'm very surprised usually theirs one female character by sure chance well not in less your playing drow where the women rule.


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 10, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I really see nothing wrong with this, and vice versa.
> 
> As for the original comments I'm very surprised usually theirs one female character by sure chance well not in less your playing drow where the women rule.




I don't see anything wrong with it either, but as they say in some region of the U.S. I'm not from, "I'm just sayin' is all."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 10, 2004)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> but as they say in some region of the U.S. I'm not from, "I'm just sayin' is all."



“Them their be fighting words where I’m from.”  [J/k]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 10, 2004)

Prince Llewelyn is my own creation. Llewelyn is Welsh gaelic.

I think Llewelyn would be happy to be surounded by women. LOL


----------



## Jemal (Feb 10, 2004)

Thels - srry, thought I'ld allready said it... whichever you want is good, so if you'ld like to use the 3.5 rules, go ahead.  If there's any really big differences I'll handle'em.


Also I'ld like to apologize for AGAIN not posting the start.. My comp crashed while I was writing stuff up.  I had all my campaign stuff open, and lost most of it.  SO, my comps running again (barely), and I'm starting over again so it may be a few more days... grrr.

I've been having a generally bad month so far... And with Valentines day so close at hand, it can only go downhill.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 10, 2004)

Posted Llewelyn. Not done purchasing yet. will do the rest in game.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 10, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Prince Llewelyn is my own creation. Llewelyn is Welsh gaelic.




Then it's just coincidence! 

@Jemal: OUCH!! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 13, 2004)

Bump of Anxiousness.


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 20, 2004)

Heloooooooooooooooooo........


----------



## Thanee (Feb 20, 2004)

Looks like Jemal has some trouble still. 

Bye
Thanee

P.S. @Matt: While you're waiting, you could check here!


----------



## Mithreander (Feb 20, 2004)

Wow! 5 months to START a game! Now I know why it was required for 1000+ posts and a years presense on the board!

Just kidding! I hope the best for you all... really!

Edit: I have to remember you can't captalize numbers!


----------



## Jemal (Feb 23, 2004)

Well, I've been 'recovering' (Rewriting in other words) the stuff I lost, and I think I'm pretty much done... *God I hope I didn't jinx it with that*.  Fortunately, if any group of people can keep around through a 5 (has it really been 5?) month long wait, I think we can.  I've done some changes to compensate for the game changing to a 1-group game, so I'll be reposting much of the background with the first IC post.  

I've also gone through the characters again, I believe below is all the people who're still around.

Player - Character *any notes to player*:

Gnomeworks - Calixte Museborn (Female Half-elf Bard12)
From Degal
*You have 'ranger' in several places where it should say Bard... other than that, s'all good*


Thels - Saville Snowflake (Female Wood Elf Ranger1/Fighter4/Order of the Bow Initiate7)
From Degal

Thanee - Silvermoon (Female Grey Elf Rogue 3/Diviner 5/Arcane Trickster 4)
From Degal 
*The half-elf you're looking for seemed to dissapear a year ago but you've heard reports of a man fitting his description and personality recently*

Argent Silvermage - Prince Llewelyn Starspire (Male Elf Aristocrat12)
From Degal 
*The Queen of Degal is your Aunt.*

Isida Kep'Tukari - Granite Alehearth (Male Dwarf Monk6/Drunken Master6)
From Flynn 
*You payed too much for the Bracers of Dex and Periapt of wisdom.. you payed for +4's but only wrote down +2's (and you never added the bonuses from the Periapt to your wis*

Brother Shatterstone - Eedrick (Male Human Ranger7/Rogue3/Fighter2)
From Flynn 
*Related (somewhat distantly) to the Emperor, and to Rowena*

Manzanita - Rowena Eldredd (Female Human Paladin12)
From Flynn 
*Related (somewhat distantly) to the Emperor, and to Eedrick*

DM_Matt - Rana (Female Human Ranger1/Sorceror6/Eldritch Knight5)
From Flynn (Though Born in Dega)
*Boots of Continuous Expeditious Retreat should be 4K, not 2K(Double cost for 1min/lvl duration), and the same is true for the ring of Continuous Enlarge Person.*

(EDIT: accidentally skipped Thels, so added him in)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 23, 2004)

Woo Hoo! I was getting worried.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 23, 2004)

Ok, I made the necessary changes to Granite, and I think he's all ready to go.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 23, 2004)

What no errors on my character sheet??  Now that is scary...


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 23, 2004)

Hey!

Just because I'm not complaining about the game taking forever to start doesn't mean I'm not around.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 23, 2004)

OH, my bad, sorry GW, I was just checking the last page-worth of posts.  I'll add u in asap, but I'm leaving in about 5 mins so it'll have to be when I get back.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 24, 2004)

Jemal said:
			
		

> OH, my bad, sorry GW, I was just checking the last page-worth of posts.  I'll add u in asap, but I'm leaving in about 5 mins so it'll have to be when I get back.




No worries, man.  Just didn't want to be forgotten.


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 24, 2004)

Jemal said:
			
		

> DM_Matt - Rana (Female Human Ranger1/Sorceror6/Eldritch Knight5)
> From Flynn (Though Born in Dega)
> *Boots of Continuous Expeditious Retreat should be 4K, not 2K(Double cost for 1min/lvl duration), and the same is true for the ring of Continuous Enlarge Person.*




I don't follow what you mean there.  The formula for continuous effects is 2,000gp x Caster Level x Spell Level, In this case 2,000gp x 1 x 1


----------



## Jemal (Feb 24, 2004)

GW, adding u into the stuff now.



			
				DM_Matt said:
			
		

> I don't follow what you mean there.  The formula for continuous effects is 2,000gp x Caster Level x Spell Level, In this case 2,000gp x 1 x 1




and there's a subnote stating 'if duration of a spell to be made continuous is 1 Rnd/lvl, multiply cost by 4, if 1 min/lvl, multiply by 2'.  It's 1 min/lvl

Technically thouch, I shouldn't be allowing it even at 4K, b/c the much less powerful Boots of Striding and Springing are 5.5K and only give a +10 enhancement to speed instead of the +30 those'll be giving you (in addition to the +5 jump, which amounts to about 2,500, meaning the +10 enhancement to speed is worth 3000 GP).

The system is way too easily breakable, but i'll let you make things that are within the rules.  I'm too much of a rules-lawyer to say no to something that's straight out of the math... unless it's so bad it makes me shudder.


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 24, 2004)

Oh, ok, I never noticed that before.  Thanks for allowing it.  I look at it as the flip side that balances not getting the change-o-clothes.  The beneficial parts of literalism might as well go along with the harmful ones.


----------



## DM_Matt (Feb 27, 2004)

Fixed my char...when do we start?


----------



## Jemal (Feb 27, 2004)

Well, I'm gonna go over all the characters again, and then I'll be busy most of the Weekend.  We'll try for a start on Monday/Tuesday.  Everybody cool with that?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 27, 2004)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Everybody cool with that?




I can probably pencil you in.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 27, 2004)

Absolutely delighted.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 28, 2004)

Sounds good to me. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Feb 28, 2004)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Thanee - Silvermoon (Female Grey Elf Rogue 3/Diviner 5/Arcane Trickster 4)
> From Degal
> *The half-elf you're looking for seemed to dissapear a year ago but you've heard reports of a man fitting his description and personality recently*




I just wanted to note, that the half-elf must be pretty old already (60 yrs or so), since the time, when he left for adventuring, was quite a few decades ago (elves tend to have a rather long childhood ).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Feb 28, 2004)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Technically thouch, I shouldn't be allowing it even at 4K, b/c the much less powerful Boots of Striding and Springing are 5.5K and only give a +10 enhancement to speed instead of the +30 those'll be giving you (in addition to the +5 jump, which amounts to about 2,500, meaning the +10 enhancement to speed is worth 3000 GP).




Since you have to double the cost for any ability beyond the first (multiple different abilities), the cost for the boots of striding and springing seems too low even in the book. The +5 Jump alone would amount to 5k (because it is probably the higher cost ability) and the +10' to speed is surely more than 500gp (2k because it's a continuous first level spell).  Therefore the boots in the book would be 7k, judging from the table.

Matt's boots would be 12k (4k for each individual ability and double one of the costs (the highest) for multiple different abilities).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Jemal (Mar 5, 2004)

IT HAS BEGUN!

look for the Interesting Experience thread.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 5, 2004)

Jemal said:
			
		

> look for the Interesting Experience thread.



Linkage:

Interesting Experience 

At work I'll have to post later.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 5, 2004)

Jemal, 

Just out of curiosity....  How much of my background needs to be reworked?  Here's a link if need be: linkage 

Anyhow, Eedrick really isn't meant to be an easy person to deal with.  As in he has little patient for others and little concern of what others think of him.  He'll probably not respected and trust none of the people he has dealt with before.  Basically a real pain in the ass or an ass something.   

Anyhow if I come off as to strong please fill free to tell me so OOC.    IC, might be a bad idea.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 5, 2004)

Hmm... It should be ok, B_S, just fill in the blanks now that you know which country you're from.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 6, 2004)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Hmm... It should be ok, B_S, just fill in the blanks now that you know which country you're from.



I probably should do that too.   ahhh I just noticed I've yet to claim my favored enemies.  We had that long debate that sort of just ended with out much of an answer…

I figure with what has been seen of the population of Degal, that elves (+4) and humans (+2 ) make the most sense.  If has to show pure hatred at the favored enemies I’ll chose something else other than humans but his favored enemies are meant to reflect his hatred of Degal.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 8, 2004)

Someone remind me how we are doing HPs in this game.  I was just reacquainting myself with the PCs in the RG thread, & I don't know if there was a consensus HP method used.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 10, 2004)

I have been on a short vacation trip, visiting friends of mine, but I'm back now and will read and post soon.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 11, 2004)

I honestly hope I haven't been to ruff on anyone... *worried look*

If I have I am sorry and theirs nothing to it out of character.  Hopefuly, some of the people who have played with me before can reassure that I’m really a decent guy, or at least sort of nice.  Game wise hopefully Eedrick can rediscover his lost humanity as we go along.

Thanee, good to hear your back I was beginning to wonder what happened to you.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 11, 2004)

Hey, it's just a game. 

BTW, Jemal, I have noticed, that my sheet in the gallery was not up to date. The only technical difference is, that I had included the Hide skill (completely forgot that during character generation somehow) and dropped the Sense Motive skill for it. Fixed that now.

And I want to point you to an earlier post of mine here in this thread concerning that half-elf rogue in my background (02-28-2004 05:34 PM)!

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 11, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I honestly hope I haven't been to ruff on anyone... *worried look*
> 
> If I have I am sorry and theirs nothing to it out of character.  Hopefuly, some of the people who have played with me before can reassure that I’m really a decent guy, or at least sort of nice.  Game wise hopefully Eedrick can rediscover his lost humanity as we go along.
> 
> Thanee, good to hear your back I was beginning to wonder what happened to you.




To be honest Yes. I was seriously thinking about leaving the game.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 11, 2004)

Thanee - I saw it, and I understand.  Was there some specific reason you were pointing that out, or just making sure I knew?

Argent/Brother S. - That could be a problem.  I don't want to tell anybody how to run there character, but perhaps Eedrick could be toned down a slight bit?  It makes more sense what with the game turning from competetive to co-operative.

Manzanita - I actually can't remember how we were doing hit points.. I think it was max first, 3/4 (rounded down) for rest of HD.
IE d4=3, d6=4, d8=6, d10=7, d12=9.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 12, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> To be honest Yes. I was seriously thinking about leaving the game.



Well don't if its an issue I'll leave the game.  God knows I could use the free time. 



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> Argent/Brother S. - That could be a problem. I don't want to tell anybody how to run there character, but perhaps Eedrick could be toned down a slight bit? It makes more sense what with the game turning from competetive to co-operative.




I double-check my history with you before we started this when the game changed, you also said you wanted us to be hateful to are favored enemy.  I've done exactly what you have asked for so I don't really address this issue other than to have my character simply walk out. :shurgs:

Edit: Also I noticed that my IC question to James went unanswered...  Is their going to be an answer?


----------



## Thanee (Mar 12, 2004)

Yep, I was just pointing it out, since I didn't see any response and you used the same text in the beginning of the IC thread... it just sounded to me like the "disappearance" you mentioned is the one from my background (which is impossible, because that was decades ago)... but if you know about the time issue, everything is alright!  Just wanted to be sure, before some weird things happen during the story, when it's too late! 

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Jemal (Mar 12, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well don't if its an issue I'll leave the game.  God knows I could use the free time.
> 
> I double-check my history with you before we started this when the game changed, you also said you wanted us to be hateful to are favored enemy.  I've done exactly what you have asked for so I don't really address this issue other than to have my character simply walk out. :shurgs:
> 
> Edit: Also I noticed that my IC question to James went unanswered...  Is their going to be an answer?




I didn't think it would be too much of a problem, I guess it's obviously I just didn't think.  I'm not too sure exactly how to deal with it, I was hoping to just find some way to settle Eedrick down IC.  I'ld much rather not have anyone leave over this, but if somebody feels they have too, well it's no fun to MAKE people stay against their will..

As to the IC question, either I missed it, haven't responded YET, or answered a question from someone else that I thought answered it as well.  In any case, I'll check it out.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 12, 2004)

Jemal said:
			
		

> I didn't think it would be too much of a problem, I guess it's obviously I just didn't think.  I'm not too sure exactly how to deal with it, I was hoping to just find some way to settle Eedrick down IC.  I'ld much rather not have anyone leave over this, but if somebody feels they have too, well it's no fun to MAKE people stay against their will..



Well, I sure not going to want to have other people to leave over the action of my character.  

I'm also not in the habit of role-playing my character in anyway other than how they would ask.  This isn't what I, Adam “Joe shome”, would do its what Eedrick would do and to be honest I think I've played him based upon his history perfectly so far...



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> As to the IC question, either I missed it, haven't responded YET, or answered a question from someone else that I thought answered it as well.  In any case, I'll check it out.



Eedrick's question, “I ask again, how can the rescue of one princess mater in the light of what is going on up north?”

What he is asking for is what makes her so special when there are obviously other threats to both their counties.  

I've never been one to simply settle for the whole "oh he adventures."  No one just adventures, not even in the real word, we all are motivated to do something and the characters we portray should have the same motivations be it serving a deity, greed, family, honor, the greater good, or country.

For Eedrick it’s really all about family but since he has none its county, which is basically his surrogate family.  Right now his county is in danger and he doesn’t see how helping a country, which he hates beyond belief and see each citizen of that country as the one responsible for the death of his true family, can at all help his country.  With out the above answer he cannot in good faith turn his back upon his country and family.

Eedrick isn’t trying to be difficult, well at least not since we started the “briefing” but his tolerance is low for childish behavior, he’s just looking for answers to his questions and to be honest his behavior could be ALLOT worse.  From his point of view not to many people are taking this very serious, We have one drunk, (sorry matt) one that could be drunk, (sorry Isida ) one that is fainting and crying. (sorry Silvermage)

Anyhow we might as well fix these issues out of character before we try to fix anything in character so don’t expect any IC posts from me in till this is fixed.


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 15, 2004)

Oy.  I hadn't been checking out the OC thread and had wondered what happened to the main one.

Can't a good compromise be just making up a little faster?  Surely for the sake of party unity you can have your character decide to accept a half-decent argument?

B-S, why can't Eadrick accept that Llewlyn is doing this for family, just like Eadrick. That seems plausable enough.  

Jemal, in spite of the various counter-arguments and the trouble that it is now causing, does the "military training that emphacizes study of human anatomy makes you hate everyone" thing still stand?  I had kinda assumed I didnt have to do it after you did not respond to a series of strong posts against it from multiple players.

Personally, I;d like the see the story moved along and the conflict sublimated by more pressing concerns.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 15, 2004)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> B-S, why can't Eadrick accept that Llewlyn is doing this for family, just like Eadrick. That seems plausable enough.




Plausible to me and plausible to you but not to Eedrick nor did I ever say that Eedrick would rescue his cousin when there are obvious, at least to him, much graver concerns that must be dealt with.  

Would it hunt him for the rest of his years?  Indeed it would and he would try to do everything in his power to seek retribution.



			
				DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Jemal, in spite of the various counter-arguments and the trouble that it is now causing, does the "military training that emphacizes study of human anatomy makes you hate everyone" thing still stand?  I had kinda assumed I didnt have to do it after you did not respond to a series of strong posts against it from multiple players.




I think its sort of late, I'm not going to reboot my character his background is finished and I have strong feelings abut changing...  well for anything.  Backgrounds aren't written simply to be forgotten when their not convenient to the game.  They are there to gauge how your character, not you, will react to a situation.  

Anyhow I imagine that’s a pretty unique belief but that’s how I approach all of my characters and games.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 15, 2004)

> Jemal, in spite of the various counter-arguments and the trouble that it is now causing, does the "military training that emphacizes study of human anatomy makes you hate everyone" thing still stand? I had kinda assumed I didnt have to do it after you did not respond to a series of strong posts against it from multiple players.




Many people may not agree with me, but I still stand by my position that ranger favoured enemy involves at least a general dislike of / feeling of superiority over the 'enemy'.  I thought I had said this earlier, but if not then I guess I'm saying it now.  People may have very good reasons that they don't believe the same thing, but my position is here.  



> I think its sort of late, I'm not going to reboot my character his background is finished and I have strong feelings abut changing... well for anything. Backgrounds aren't written simply to be forgotten when their not convenient to the game. They are there to gauge how your character, not you, will react to a situation.
> 
> Anyhow I imagine that’s a pretty unique belief but that’s how I approach all of my characters and games.




And it's a valid one, as everyone's entitled to their own opinions/beliefs/etc.  While it may make some of the problems a little harder to solve, it's not really THAT bad, I don't think.  I'm still actually trying to figure out whether the problems are b/c Eadrick doesn't want to go after the princess, or b/c he's got problems with his opposing country..

Either way, it's fairly easy to fix IC: 
If it's b/c he doesn't want to go after the princess, well I had allready assumed some of the party would want to deal with the army instead, so I have taken that into account in my planning.  In the end it will be up to you as a group to decide whether to go after the army or the princess, but once we've fixed any other problems, you'll see that it won't be TOO hard of a decision.
(BTW, Eadrick _should_ remember that the only people who can cure the Emperor of his OWN country are the same people who have the princess... just in case it matters to you.)

If its b/c of problems with the opposing country, well that should be fairly easy to work out IC as well.. even the worst of enemies band together in times of need to save themselves from the greater threat.  (And, while doing so, they may even come to trust each other.. or maybe just not hate each other.. or maybe their feelings won't change at all.  You never know)

SO, if there are any problems besides that, lets post them so they can be dealt with and we can return to the game.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 16, 2004)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Many people may not agree with me, but I still stand by my position that ranger favoured enemy involves at least a general dislike of / feeling of superiority over the 'enemy'.  I thought I had said this earlier, but if not then I guess I'm saying it now.  People may have very good reasons that they don't believe the same thing, but my position is here.




I have no issues with the above, I don't agree with it nor does it say or imply it in the ranger description, but it doesn't truly effect my portrayal of my character, as he is a real pain anyhow.



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> I'm still actually trying to figure out whether the problems are b/c Eadrick doesn't want to go after the princess, or b/c he's got problems with his opposing country..




I really thought I had touched upon this enough but I try to lay it out again.  His homeland is threatened from the North and as far as he knows there is nothing to gain from going after the princess.  If she’s some epic sorceress or can someway somehow help with the invasion he might consider going after her but in till then he would rather worry about the army and let the princess solve her own issues.

As for his problems with the other country...  From what he has seen from the good prince he quickly come to the conclusion that if he did inherent the throne it might be the best thing that ever happened too Flynn. 



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> (BTW, Eadrick _should_ remember that the only people who can cure the Emperor of his OWN country are the same people who have the princess... just in case it matters to you.




Not trying to be a pain but he's not trusting enough of James to take that a face value...  (I guess he's from Missouri. :lol)



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> If its b/c of problems with the opposing country, well that should be fairly easy to work out IC as well.. even the worst of enemies band together in times of need to save themselves from the greater threat.




I agree this has been documented in history many time, the most famous and recent time would be WWII when the USA bailed out the USSR.  Of course there’s not been any discussion of the invasion on the border than could unite the group only the decision of the elven princess that would almost certainly.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 16, 2004)

So? Any reason not to continue? 

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 16, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> So? Any reason not to continue?
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



Not by me. In fact....


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 16, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> So? Any reason not to continue?




Nope, I'm just what for Jemal to post and answer my in character question(s).


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 21, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Nope, I'm just what for Jemal to post and answer my in character question(s).




Speaking of which, so when do we get more material to work with...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 21, 2004)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Speaking of which, so when do we get more material to work with...



indeed a good question...  Sort of reminds me of another game where I have to post in the OOC thread to get the DM to post.


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 24, 2004)

Echo, Echo, Echo.....


----------



## Thels (Mar 25, 2004)

I'm sorry, but it seems that nowadays, I'm unable to make enough time to visiting EN World and reading/posting the various threads. It seems I cannot join this game after all. 

Good Luck with the game.


----------



## DM_Matt (Mar 29, 2004)

Has Jemal dropped off the face of the planet?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 29, 2004)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Has Jemal dropped off the face of the planet?



Honestly I don't know...  He did logged onto the boards 27 March 04 at 01:34 AM (+8 GMT, Pacific Time) so I doubt he fell of the face of the planet…

I guess high post count games are just as fallible as a low post count one.


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 29, 2004)

Is this game seriously over?
After months of prep, it doesn't even last but a few weeks?

If that's so, and this is the die-hard group of PbP'ers, this example paints a dire picture for the viability of long-term PbP gaming.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 29, 2004)

Hmm... ya, hopefully Jemal can shed some light here, eventually. Mostly everyone's waiting for James to say something now. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 29, 2004)

I hope the difference of opinion between Brother Shatterstone and Myself didn't sour him to the game. It's nothing we can't work through.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 29, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> I hope the difference of opinion between Brother Shatterstone and Myself didn't sour him to the game. It's nothing we can't work through.



I don't think it had any bearing on the game...  We need not agree IC to make a game work so I really I doubt it.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 30, 2004)

Test..

EDIT: 
YES!!  It finally posted!  I'll post up something to explain what's been going on, just wanted to edit this to say WOOT I can finally post.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 30, 2004)

OK, first off I apologize for the long absence, and I dont want to let this (or any of my other games) die, so I WILL be doing a lot of posting tonight, to catch up on everything.  

Now, here's the excu.. um, I mean reason.  

OK, so my computer crashed (yes, AGAIN), and It took me a while to get it fixed up (God I seriously NEED A NEW COMP!).  So anyways, since I got that done I've been trying to keep up with reading everything AND workin my new job, and to top it all off I haven't been able to post for some f*d up reason, so I've been trying to post test messages for the last 4 or 5 days, and for some reason I finally got through.

Yeah!

So now that that's said, lets get back to business, eh?

Argent+Brother_S - no, that hasn't soured me or anything, I see no problem with it, and WILL continue with the game.

Thels - Sorry to loose you.

Reaper - HEHE, it'll take more than my crappy computer to stop this.

I'm gonna catch up on all my OOC postings first, then head to the IC threads, so I'll see you guys around.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 30, 2004)

Hope your computer will be nice now! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## DM_Matt (Apr 4, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Hope your computer will be nice now!
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




It seems his return has hit a speed*bump.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 4, 2004)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> It seems his return has hit a speed*bump.*




Well he posted 6 times on the board since he apologized in the OOC thread...  To be honest with the amount of time spent waiting for this game and the lack of posting from the DM I think you can consider me out of the game...

I find apologetic OOC posts with no IC posts to be very tedious and rather unbelievable in their apology be it from a player or the DM.  To be honestly I don't really need that type of annoyance.  

Someone email me if something changes.

See ya.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 4, 2004)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> Is this game seriously over?
> After months of prep, it doesn't even last but a few weeks?
> 
> If that's so, and this is the die-hard group of PbP'ers, this example paints a dire picture for the viability of long-term PbP gaming.




I'm thinking that there needs to be a "Top 10 ways to tell if your Play by Post game is Dying" and a "Top 10 ways to fix it" thread. Maybe its time for some research?

I know I'm not involved in this game, but I'm fairly current on it, and have been watching it. I hope that the remaining players can get things going. This happens, as I'm sure everyone here knows well enough. I've had my fair share of crashed games, as I can name at least 4 just off the top of my head.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 4, 2004)

*Sigh*

Anyone with a more reliable computer and internet connection want to take this over?  I'd do it, but I'd really just like to _play_ Granite without having him be a DM NPC.  We all put a lot of work into our characters and backstories and just want to play.  

Will any experienced DM answer this call to arms?


----------



## Thanee (Apr 4, 2004)

Wondered, too, why there was nothing coming in the IC thread... but I'm still patient. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## DM_Matt (Apr 4, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Sigh*
> 
> Anyone with a more reliable computer and internet connection want to take this over?  I'd do it, but I'd really just like to _play_ Granite without having him be a DM NPC.  We all put a lot of work into our characters and backstories and just want to play.
> 
> Will any experienced DM answer this call to arms?




Thanks for being the one to say it.  Its good not having to be the bad guy    I second that.  I want this group to play out dangit!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 4, 2004)

I have to agree. I'm really digging the game concept and love Llewelyn but this appears to be going nowhere. 
Jemal I know how hard it is to keep enthusiasm up for a game. Just let us know if your still interested. Maybe some one else will take our orphaned characters and for a game around them.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 4, 2004)

I'd actually be a bit surprised, if this is an enthusiasm problem and not some sort of "technical" problem.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> I'd actually be a bit surprised, if this is an enthusiasm problem and not some sort of "technical" problem.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



He did say he was having computer troubles.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 5, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Will any experienced DM answer this call to arms?



Sweet!  I'm off the hook.. 

Hmm, I seem to have no issues with randomly emailing peopling and trying to recruit them for other projects so let me see what I can do...  

Edit: Email sent....  Hopefuly this one will go like my solo game and not my princess recruiting email...  

Speaking of which.   If anyone interested in play a princess in a d20 Star Wars game with a pregenerated character please let me know.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm terribly sorry if he is having computer problems, but I really, really would like to play.  I'd even be happy with a temporary DM for a while just so this game doesn't die.  I mean, I don't want to step on Jemal's toes, but with this game having so much prep and care put into it, I am not giving this game up without a fight.  

Would any _temporary_ DM answer this call to arms, at least until Jemal is able to fix his computer of doom?


----------



## Thanee (Apr 5, 2004)

Uhm... and what should a temporary DM do right now, without knowing the plot? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Uhm... and what should a temporary DM do right now, without knowing the plot?




Ahhh...  That was pretty much my first thought too...   

No word on my email though to be honest he probably hasn't been online yet...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 5, 2004)

I dunno...  Stuff.  Surely a temporary DM could at least help us go on a road trip, do a random encounter or two..  Ya know, stuff like that.  *Shrug*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 5, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I dunno...  Stuff.  Surely a temporary DM could at least help us go on a road trip, do a random encounter or two..  Ya know, stuff like that.  *Shrug*



Well we need the info before we decided which way to go so a random encounter or a road trip is probably not going to work out..


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 5, 2004)

Should have a new post up shortly folks...  Jemal is on the board and is reply to the thread as I type.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 5, 2004)

Sweet. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Jemal (Apr 5, 2004)

Thank you for the introduction, Brother_s. 

I figured I should reply to the IC threads first this time around.. Last time I tried posting (on the 2nd), my comp froze after I'ld done like 3 posts.

Anyways, apart from the odd Freeze, my comp's behaving.. So, the problem for the last 3 days has been neither Enthusiasm (Which I have coming out the wazoo.. kinda disgusting actually  ), nor Technical. 
The problem was Criminal.. Our house was broken into, and they stole a few things... the really freaky part is, though that I was asleep when it happened, and woke up while they were trying to unhook the computer.  I came running down the stairs, they heard me and took off. 

The little asses made off with, among other things, my dead grandpa's wedding ring, our DVD player, and my cell phone.. which I just paid all the back-dues on, to have reactivated (At least THAT we can replace fairly easily)


----------



## Thanee (Apr 5, 2004)

You made it right in time, they were about to freak out already... 

Sorry to hear about your troubles.  At least noone was hurt. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## DM_Matt (Apr 11, 2004)

Hmmmm......echo...echo...echo...


----------



## Thanee (Apr 11, 2004)

No echo here...

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 11, 2004)

Jemal hasn't been on ENworld in a week... 

Last Activity: 04-05-2004 03:45 PM Offline


----------



## Jemal (Apr 12, 2004)

Yeah, I haven't even been on a computer since then.  Was gone for a week.  I'll also be gone for a few days sometime this week.. not for as long, though.  Just a day or two.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 12, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your troubles Jemal.   But I am also ecstatic to see an update.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 12, 2004)

Oh, it's got nothing to do with troubles, just unexpected RL stuff happening. I'll try not to be gone without notice too much more, I know how much it sux to be hanging around waiting for an update.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 13, 2004)

Jemal, hey it happens, all I could ask for is for some sort of announcement.

Isida, that milady, has got to be the most broken English I have ever seen...


----------



## Thanee (Apr 16, 2004)

Jemal, since the Player's Guide to Faerûn has updated some of the spells to 3.5, I have made the changes to my spellbook recently (upping or lowering spell levels, swapped some spells that are horrible now for something else - not really much, tho). Added a little descriptor to each spell not found in the PHB as well, for ease of reference.

Just thought I would drop you a line in case you don't use the RG for reference, so you can update accordingly. 

Also added mundane equipment now, which was not done yet.

And while I was at it, I checked my skills and found, that I must have made an error when adding them together (I think I calculated the increased Int with headband, but that doesn't count for skill points anymore). Fixed that, too.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Apr 16, 2004)

Oh, and one question, which arose recently.

How do Metamagic Rods work for Wizards?

1) during preparation
2) during casting

?

I'll go with the more restricted 1) for now (have noted which spells are prepared that way).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Jemal (Apr 21, 2004)

I'm gonna go with Wizards/clerics/etc having to use them when they Prepare, and sorcs/bards use them when they cast, and it still takes a full rounds, as usual for spontaneous metamagic.

As it says, it just lets you use the given feat a specified number of times per day, so that makes sense to me.  If there are any big complaints though, I'll hear our arguments.

Update coming asap, been away from comp for a few days.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 22, 2004)

No, I'm absolutely fine with that.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Apr 22, 2004)

Jemal said:
			
		

> You know, my life has finally settled down and I now have time to do stuff online again...




Glad to hear that. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Apr 29, 2004)

Looking at the overland speed stuff, I noticed, that I could be at the "fight" in a good hour... damn my horse is fast... 

With normal horses it will take us about 6h without exhausting them, tho.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 30, 2004)

Well, there's also this, Granite walks pretty fast, but his mule is heavily encumbered with all the stuff on her, and thus only walks at 30' currently.  He won't leave her behind.  If there's a spare mount that can take some of her stuff, she can go a little faster.  Or we could teleport there or something.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 30, 2004)

Well that depends.. Are there any of you who could transport the group by magical means?  James has a 'word of recall' that he'll be using to get himself back to his tower, but that's not going to get you guys closer to the fighting.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 30, 2004)

Well, Silvermoon is the only one with Teleport, I think, and she can only take three others with her... then the horses... would take a lot of teleports to get everyone there, more than she could cast in a day. And I also don't even know, whether she knows a location in the vincinity. Surely not so well to have a very high chance of success, so failures need to be considered as well, which soak up even more spells.

Having another mount for Granites 'stuff'  is no problem, tho.

Just noticed, that a mule has only a 30' base speed.
That would increase our travel time to about 13h.

Ah, wait... Louella is a warbeast, so it's 40'.
Still 9h then, but that's probably ok as travel time (13h seems a bit much).

Of course, Louella could also _hustle_ for more than one hour and thereby keeping up with the 60' pace of the riding horses.

So getting some of the stuff on another horse should allow for an acceptable speed.

Bye
Thanee

P.S. How did you get to Granite's base speed? I just wondered, since I would only get to 40' (20' dwarf +20' monk +0' drunken master)... Hmm... anything I have missed there?


----------



## Thanee (Jun 4, 2004)

Doh! A good month has passed and no new word being heard... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 4, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Doh! A good month has passed and no new word being heard...




Aye, I not really sure how or why it happened but everyone, minus you and Isida, have grown distant in this game...  Everyone is still on the board, I see your posts all the time so why did this fail?

Thanee, on a side note, lady you've been a posting full the last week or so.  What gives?


----------



## Thanee (Jun 4, 2004)

Well, the simple answer is, that without our DM to be around currently, there is not much in terms of progress.

I just check in every now and then for a couple minutes and usually find something to write a quick reply to. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 4, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> I just check in every now and then for a couple minutes and usually find something to write a quick reply to.




People who do that do not pass my post count...  a weak or two ago we where about tied and now your quite a few ahead of me.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 4, 2004)

Well, since Jemal apparently has permanent computer trouble, I am going to put forth something that I attempted to before - A temp DM.  

When/If Jemal gets his computer back, perhaps the temp DM can stand down, but I would not want to see this game die just because of technical trouble.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 4, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Well, since Jemal apparently has permanent computer trouble, I am going to put forth something that I attempted to before - A temp DM.




I had one lined up before hand, probably still do to be honest, but as he said before hand he wouldn't know where to begin as only a temp DM and I got to admit I see his point. :\

How many people are still hanging out here anyways?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 4, 2004)

I think we have plenty to work with, an ambush, we're traveling to a site where we can attack some giants, and maybe a complication or two.  That's fairly easy to do, as it doesn't necessarily require any knowledge of Jemal's overall plot.  I mean, eventually we'd run out of things to do, but by then (such a battle probably taking a month or two) if Jemal doesn't have internet access (poor guy) then I think the temp could probably start just extrapolating the plot on his own.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 4, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> People who do that do not pass my post count...




Well, I'm a fast typer... 



> a weak or two ago we where about tied and now your quite a few ahead of me.




Geez, you actually monitor post count?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 4, 2004)

Isida, true...  I know that Jemal was online yesterday, but his posting has been inconsistent though you will probably like to know most of his posts are in your game.  But I'll point the temp in this direction and see what he thinks about the whole deal. 

Way off topic question...  Is your "new to ENworld game" moving pretty well and are you looking for players in it?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 4, 2004)

It's moving well enough, I was just waiting for everyone's tactics, and probably waiting a little too long.  But now it should be picking up again.  I'm not looking for anyone right now, but I wouldn't mind having some alternates on deck.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 4, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I'm not looking for anyone right now, but I wouldn't mind having some alternates on deck.



Cool, I'm trying to convince the wife to pick the dice but she embraces way to easy for a table game...  I figured a PbP game would be the step in the right direction.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 4, 2004)

I'm swtill here.  Me wanntee gamee! Me wantee gamee!


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 4, 2004)

I'm still here, too, of course.  We haven't really played these PCs much, and I'm not excessively attached to Rowena.  From my perspective, it would be really tough to be a temp DM.  The cool thing about DMing is the creation of your own world and own plot, and own PC parameters.  I think there's enough room for an "Experience II."  Someone else should start their own game for players w/ 1+yrs, and 1000+ posts. 

What's the real difference, Isida, between DMing 11 games and 12?    

Or is someone else feeling motivated.  When's the last time you ran a game Brother S?  DMing is a good way to boost your post count!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 5, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> We haven't really played these PCs much, and I'm not excessively attached to Rowena.



But your my characters cousin...  



			
				Manzanita said:
			
		

> From my perspective, it would be really tough to be a temp DM.  The cool thing about DMing is the creation of your own world and own plot, and own PC parameters.



Agreed. 



			
				Manzanita said:
			
		

> I think there's enough room for an "Experience II."  Someone else should start their own game for players w/ 1+yrs, and 1000+ posts.



Damn!  I don't qualify! 



			
				Manzanita said:
			
		

> What's the real difference, Isida, between DMing 11 games and 12?



The difference is that she really likes her dwarf with the broken English...



			
				Manzanita said:
			
		

> When's the last time you ran a game Brother S?



Birthright 1996. 



			
				Manzanita said:
			
		

> DMing is a good way to boost your post count!



Post count means nothing...   Besides mine is absurd enough.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 5, 2004)

Yeah, the thing is, I want to _play_ Granite.  I haven't had that much fun making a character's mannerisms in a while and dangnabbit I want to see him in action!

So...  Perhaps we can do an Experienced II game if someone else (not me) wants to give DMing a try?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 5, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> So...  Perhaps we can do an Experienced II game if someone else (not me) wants to give DMing a try?



I would do it if in a heartbeat if I thought I could do it and make it worth everyone’s time...   :\  

But I know I can't, spells check my ass and there is a reason why the last character I had that cast an arcane spell was a magic user.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 5, 2004)

Come come now, just use the spellchecker on Word and you're good to go.  And what's wrong with arcane spells?  They're in the book...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 5, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Come come now, just use the spellchecker on Word and you're good to go.



So now I need to use a spell checker huh?   



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> And what's wrong with arcane spells?  They're in the book...



I've never played one in 3rd edition, 3.0 or 3.5, the best I'm comes is one favored soul, to be honest I haven't even played a cleric, or a druid, so I wouldn't know how to account for probably half the party in combat...

Besides, I'm not the fondest for combat via PbP either...  Bad experiences.  (None with you.)  

I would fill compelled to post and I have a bad feeling I would leave people behind.  :\


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 5, 2004)

I was basically teasing when I singled out Isida & Brother S as DMs.  I was just saying that I think the idea was a good one, to try to fill a game only with experienced, and therefore, probably very reliable players.  So someone ought to DM it.  I don't feel up to it either.  Perhaps there is a bit of an increased feeling of responsiblity to put together a smart campaign for the veterans.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 5, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> I was basically teasing when I singled out Isida & Brother S as DMs.



We both know this so please don't stress over it.  



			
				Manzanita said:
			
		

> I was just saying that I think the idea was a good one, to try to fill a game only with experienced, and therefore, probably very reliable players.  So someone ought to DM it.



I still agree with this.   I hope someone will take up the call...  (Yes I have ideas of who to ask.)



			
				Manzanita said:
			
		

> Perhaps there is a bit of an increased feeling of responsibility to put together a smart campaign for the veterans.



That's my whole issue...  I also think that the way this game was set up, to be competitive versus another nation and players, and then try to turn into a corporative affair was doomed...  Everyone, okay mostly me   , roleplayed his or her hate monger with no sympathy towards Jemal...

I think if we go off to experience II that we should insist upon knowing, and liking each other for the most part, maybe a company of mercenaries or adventures who have been tighter for a few years.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 5, 2004)

I agree.  We probably should just reset this.  I'd really like to stick with my character, though.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 5, 2004)

Well, I'm not really a friend of having other DM's take over, unless they know about all the background, but here it wouldn't go well.

I wouldn't be opposed to just start another, similar game (with those chars or just some of them) under another DM, if someone is willing to give it another try. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 5, 2004)

So, find a new DM, restart the game with the same characters?  I'd be all for that.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 5, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> So, find a new DM, restart the game with the same characters?  I'd be all for that.



Email sent...  He was really interested the first time I had asked so maybe the same is true now.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 5, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Email sent...  He was really interested the first time I had asked so maybe the same is true now.



I got us a DM but nothing will happen till Thursday, also he said if anyone else would rather DM it to go ahead.


----------



## thatdarncat (Jun 7, 2004)

I'm possibly interested in playing, if there's an opening...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 7, 2004)

thatdarncat said:
			
		

> I'm possibly interested in playing, if there's an opening...



We've lost a few players I imagine also so I don't see an issue with this...


----------



## thatdarncat (Jun 7, 2004)

Alright, well I can get started on character creation, at least the basics. I'll read through the last few pages.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 8, 2004)

Character creation guidelines are scattered somewhere in the middle... not particulary easy to find, I'm afraid. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 8, 2004)

thatdarncat said:
			
		

> Alright, well I can get started on character creation, at least the basics. I'll read through the last few pages.



That seems reasonable, but I'm not sure if the point buy will stay the same and such.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 8, 2004)

So, what's going to happen then?

Leave this game untouched and... uhm... clone the characters and move them into a parallel dimension of sorts?

Rewrite backbrounds and change characters somewhat to accomodate to suit the new campaign?

Given the homebrew style gaming and the fact, that backgrounds were done fairly open, it shouldn't really be hard to make them fit, I suppose, unless the "new world" was drastically different to the standard D&D universe, that is. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 8, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Character creation guidelines are scattered somewhere in the middle... not particulary easy to find, I'm afraid.




Post 67.  Wasn’t that hard to find at all.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 8, 2004)

Thanee has a good point.  If we use these PCs in another campaign, then we're essentially canning this one.  I'd perfer to hear one more time from Jemal before doing that.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 8, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> If we use these PCs in another campaign, then we're essentially canning this one.



I don't know... I'm playing the same character in two different games on this board.  (as a 1st level gestalt character and as a 20th level gestalt character.)

I also know that you've reused characters but will admit I’ve only seen you do it on a very dead game. 



			
				Manzanita said:
			
		

> I'd perfer to hear one more time from Jemal before doing that.



Works, for me as this is really up to you guys.  

I have little right to be here as I haven't replied IC in quite sometime...  (I don't remember why I stopped post either...  :\  I think I figured that the game was in troube and that it would indeed be better of without my character.)


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 8, 2004)

Isn't it confusing to use the same PC in different campaigns?  maybe not if they were 19 levels apart.  I do reuse PCs; I love them too much to just let them die.  But yes, only after I know they're dead.  I also tend to reuse names, even if the PC isn't quite the same.  Do you expect me to be creative enough to give each of my PCs a new name?!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 8, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Isn't it confusing to use the same PC in different campaigns?



Nope I have no issues with it at all...  you are right though it is pretty unique.  Not only is one epic but also the other is in a solo game so there is little chance to make a mistake.



			
				Manzanita said:
			
		

> I do reuse PCs; I love them too much to just let them die.  But yes, only after I know they're dead.  I also tend to reuse names, even if the PC isn't quite the same.  Do you expect me to be creative enough to give each of my PCs a new name?!



Same here, I haven't revamped Loske but the desire is getting stronger and stronger everyday.  

As for names I've gotten it down to where I just need to make the first name and Isida provides the surname.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 8, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> I'd perfer to hear one more time from Jemal before doing that.




Well, it's basically the point to _not_ wait for Jemal, tho, since that might be a pretty long while still...

Bye
Thanee


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 8, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Well, it's basically the point to _not_ wait for Jemal, tho, since that might be a pretty long while still...
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Going further, the point is that we HAVE waited for Jemal already.  We can stop waiting now.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 8, 2004)

I have not a clue what we are doing here...  Isida is wanting to play her dwarf, Manzanita, doesn't want to call the game through, Thanee and DM_Matt just want to play...  Me I'm just an innocent bystander trying to make everyone happy. 

All I can say is that any new DM is going to change this game no matter how unintentional it is...  So I'm honestly not sure what I can do to help ya guys if you’re unwilling to leave a dead game.  I imagine there are a few changes in the replacement DMs plan. 

Anyhow let me know what you want... 

if you need to get a hold of me offline hit my profile for my chat information or email me at: ftn4life@earthlink.net


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 8, 2004)

Well, I'll continue in this game if/when Jemal comes back and wants to resurrect it, but until or if that happens, I want to play Granite in a game.  So...  I'm just willing to play if Bro can get a DM.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 8, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> So...  I'm just willing to play if Bro can get a DM.



Well good, cause I do have a DM lined up, and I pretty much lined him up so you can play Granite.   

You’re a hell of a DM with nearly uncanny bad luck when it comes to your own characters DMs so it seemed like the least I could do. 

anyhow, brown nosing aside.   

It would probably be best if we simply made a new game called it Experience 2: The Dreaded Dark Secret of the Night* and people could either have the option of transferring characters or making new ones entirely.  (I'm pretty sure someone suggested this before hand.) 

* or what ever

I would probably opt for a new character as Eedrick is booked market for marriage, and an epic reboot.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 8, 2004)

Yeah, a new game would be better, as I implied above.

If some want to play those characters, they can simply copy them over, but the ones here should stay, so IF Jemal ever wants to continue, it's at least possible! 

I might do that as well, I kinda like my character here, altho I will probably change some details and accomodate for the new background. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 9, 2004)

So, what I'm hearing is that some people would like to reuse their existing characters, but no one is terribly attached to the current story arc, and the world itself is alterable so long as it doesn't play hob with character backgrounds, yes?  I have a couple ideas on good stories, but I'd like to hear what you want in a campagn; specifically, what preference you have on degree of combat, degree of puzzle-solving, degree of character independence/initiative in determining storyline, and degree of moral absolutes/relatives.

In case you hadn't guessed, I'm Brother Shatterstone's mystery DM.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 9, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> In case you hadn't guessed, I'm Brother Shatterstone's mystery DM.



Good to see you stick your head in here but you’re hardly a mystery…  

I’m game for whatever the other want but you know me well enough that I’m happy with RPing and never finding combat.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 9, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> So, what I'm hearing is that some people would like to reuse their existing characters, but no one is terribly attached to the current story arc, and the world itself is alterable so long as it doesn't play hob with character backgrounds, yes?




I wouldn't worry about the existing background here, really. It was fairly light, because we didn't even know which country we came from by the time we made characters, because it was meant to be two parties from two countries at that time and the party distribution was to be done afterwards, but that idea was later canned and just a single party formed.

I'd just make up the background for the campaign and let us take care to incorporate our characters there.



> I have a couple ideas on good stories, but I'd like to hear what you want in a campagn; specifically, what preference you have on degree of combat, degree of puzzle-solving, degree of character independence/initiative in determining storyline, and degree of moral absolutes/relatives.




Just a fair mix. 

I'm not opposed to combat (tho, it doesn't need to be the main focus), neither puzzle-solving. Socializing is good, too. I like role-playing and cooperative play in general.

I'm not sure, what the last two mean exactly, tho.

I guess how much our characters actively make out goals and let you improvise from there (PC: "Hey, why don't we go investigate those old ruins in the north?", or something like that), or how much we want to be "taken by the hand" in terms of storyline development (not meant as railroading, but having events in the background, that dictate a certain course of action, to a degree at least)?

I really don't know what you are getting at by absolute or relative morals, tho.

Maybe you could elaborate these two items a bit more? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 9, 2004)

That means moral ambiguity.

In a game with ambiguous morals, things aren't white and black... it's more realistic.  Most "good" people have one or two traits that aren't exactly "good" in nature, and "evil people" aren't all-consumingly evil.

If there are moral absolutes, then you don't have those.  Good people are good, evil people are evil, that sort of thing.

At least, that's how I would interpret it... feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 9, 2004)

I would want the world to be what you want it to be as a DM.  I've found the best campaigns are ones the DM is excited about and pours his/her creativity into.  I'm flexible on all the questions you asked.  

But since you ask, I prefer a good mix of combat and RP, moral ambiguity, and an occational puzzle.  I don't know if you've read the IC thread, but the characters don't necessarily get along very well.  I think a bit of railroading to start would probably be your best bet to get everyone going in the same direction.  Once we get going, I like to be able to take initiative and choose a path.

Thanks for considering DMing, Paxus.  I think it would be tough to take over like this, but, on the other hand, I think you'd be getting an exceptional group of players.


----------



## thatdarncat (Jun 9, 2004)

Well, I'd like to recreate a character from a dead game. 

Marcus Delacore grew up in a wizard's guild, placed there as a baby after his parents (died? gave him to the guild hoping he'd have a better life? were sent to prison?). He proved to be clever and quick, spending his childhood running errands, doing chores and listening to his elders. 

As he grew older he was trained in the magic arts and swordplay. He's taken a role as a sort of enforcer. He hunts down troublesome magic users for the guild and city guard. At the same time he also teaches self defense to young mages and works to improve his own skills and enhance his abilities with magic. 

(I'm looking at a level of fighter, 5 levels of wizard and then either the Guildmage, eldritch knight or Raumathari Battlemage PRC, possibly with some changes if we can work something out.)

Goals: protect/teach others, possibly found guild/academy of his own/related to the guild he grew up in. Enhance & improve his own abilities.

Marcus is definitly a bit of a perfectionist, particularily in himself. He tries to use his abilities to the best effect in any encounter. People who rush headlong into combat without thinking first frustrate him. He isn't a great stickler for rules and laws - he's bent/broken his share, and will do so in the future, though he prefers to work within the rules whenever possible. 

Possibly somewhere within lurks a romantic and a bit of a trickster, but the world mostly sees the stoic professional mage he's chosen to display.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 9, 2004)

Me, I like roleplaying, but I also like to bust some heads now and again.  But I'm a flexible person.  I can re-write my background to conform to the DM's preferred world.    I can go with some direction from the DM when it comes to the plot.  As for morality, absolute or relative, I can do either.


----------



## thatdarncat (Jun 9, 2004)

I like roleplaying, I like busting heads... I like puzzle solving... I guess I like pretty much everything 

I do like to be able to take the initiative, but I try to work with the DM  I'd say just throw a few possible plots at us in character and let us sort it out. Don't be afraid to point us in the right direction if you have to, or ask us to bare with you if we start to wander.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 9, 2004)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> That means moral ambiguity.
> 
> In a game with ambiguous morals, things aren't white and black... it's more realistic.  Most "good" people have one or two traits that aren't exactly "good" in nature, and "evil people" aren't all-consumingly evil.
> 
> ...




Ah, thank you. 

In that case, I prefer relative/ambiguous morals.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jun 9, 2004)

@Manzanita: I consider this game as new, and the background here has never happened and the characters aren't the same from here, just in some (most? but not all) cases very similar by coincidence.  I even suppose it won't be the same world we play in...

So who or what is everyone going to play then?


The old characters of the people who have posted yet, would be:

Dwarf Monk/Drunken Master (is going to play this)
Human Ranger/Rogue/Fighter (will probably make a new character)
Human Paladin
Human Ranger/Sorcerer/Eldritch Knight (ponders switching sorcerer to wizard)
Half-Elf Bard
Elf Rogue/Wizard/Arcane Trickster (I'm going to play this)

tdc is pondering to play a Human Fighter/Wizard, but is thinking about a career change currently.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 9, 2004)

What I'm contemplating at the moment is a Hollow World game.  You'd start out being from the surface, either from Mystara (as the original setting had), the original homebrew world of this game (if you want to keep backgrounds), or a simple generic setting.  There'd be a fair amount of exploration/discovery, but with a great deal of room for complex social interactions.  You could have shared background with other characters if you wanted, but the only requirement would be the very basic one of a mutual location (so as to arrange your transit).  Does that sound interesting, or is it just nostalgia for the old 1E days that makes me think it's cool?

And yes, Gnomeworks was correct about what I meant, for the most part; there's also the question of how much you want morality to enter into things at all.  It's possible to have moral ambiguity by avoiding moral dilemmas entirely, or to have it by complex moral dilemmas.  I personally prefer the latter, but if you don't, I'm hardly going to force them on you.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 9, 2004)

That sounds kinda cool, I could dig it.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 9, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> That sounds kinda cool, I could dig it.



Yeah I would be game also...  How much of Mystara do we need to know about?

I'm pretty happy with the idea of a common original if anyone once one.

And I'm all about complex moral dilemma.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 9, 2004)

You need to know absolutely nothing about Mystara, even should we go that route.  It's background, little more.  Heck, I don't own any of the Mystara books proper, so my own knowledge is fairly limited.


----------



## thatdarncat (Jun 9, 2004)

That sounds cool to me too, though I'm not at all familiar with Mystara. I might, MIGHT have a Mystara novel around somewhere, but I haven't read it.

As for a common origin, I wouldn't mind working something out. 

Complex moral dilemma? Awww screw it, this seems like a good idea right now, I'll agonize over wheither it was right or not later


----------



## Thanee (Jun 10, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I could dig it.




I know, Granite is fairly enduring, but I hope there is a more convenient method of transition, than... eww... 'dig it'. 

Yeah, that's cool with me, too. I also know very little about Mystara.
I'd - as said above - prefer a fresh backround, not using the one from here.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jun 10, 2004)

If you can provide some general background information we can start making up or alter background stories to fit. My background story is generic enough to fit in just about anywhere with a few name changes.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 10, 2004)

At the moment, I don't actually have access to my books; they're at home, and I don't leave college for one week.  Basically, though, Mystara is a fairly generic setting.  I can simply fill in proper nouns when I have the material; it won't be terribly important if we go the Hollow World route, as you'll be rather far from home.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 10, 2004)

What is this Hollow World, anyways (if that's known to us). I've heard the name, but am everything but familiar with it. Is it some kind of _inside the planet world_?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 10, 2004)

Yes.  Quite.  The Hollow World setting presumes that the world is hollow, and on the interior face of it are considerable tracts of inhabited land.  To tell you much more would ruin some of the fun of it, but it is, in effect, an entire new world hidden inside the normal game world.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 10, 2004)

Good enough, at least some clue about our destination. 

Are we keeping the character creation guidelines basically (stats, hps, etc)?
Or is there anything you want to change?

Magic item creation?
Jemal's stance was not during character creation, but later in the game it was ok.

New Rogue's Gallery for the "new" characters? Guess that would make sense...

I'm going to change a few minor things with my character, which I'd like better these days, but no real biggies (some feats, spells, stuff like that). I'll drop the archery feats and get some more magic related ones, for example.

Would you allow this magic item? Price?

_Robe of Change:_ The wearer can change the appearance of the robe at will to resemble any kind of normal clothing. When taken off, the robe reverts to its normal form after one minute. If only parts of the clothing are taken off seperately, they simply vanish after one minute.
Faint transmutation; CL 15th; Craft Wondrous Item, _polymorph any object_; Price 1,800 gp; Weight 1 lb.

(changed alter self to polymorph any object, as it seems more appropriate.)

Might add in an appropriate craft check to get the 'quality' of the clothing done.

I remember, Matt wanted to have something like this, but the price would have been based on the polymorph any object spell and not on the game effect, so he dropped the idea, obviously. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## thatdarncat (Jun 10, 2004)

I use Mad Irishman's D&D Form PDFs for my character sheets. Does anyone have a problem with me posting a link to the one for my character?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 10, 2004)

Links are fine.  I'll get a new Rogue's Gallery thread up soon, and you can post in there.

The robe's price seems fine to me; it's not a very powerful effect, but at a caster level of 15, less than that would be odd.  Clothing of especial quality, or intended to pass for another type of clothing, will take either a Craft (tailor) or Disguise check, with either providing synergy to the other.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 10, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> The robe's price seems fine to me; it's not a very powerful effect, but at a caster level of 15, less than that would be odd.




I based the price on the Headband of Disguise. It seems fairly similar in power. The change is 'better', since it's not illusory, but then again, it only changes the clothing, not your complete appearance. Another comparison is the glamored armor enchantment (also 1,800 +50% charged for additional magic item properties). That's also an illusion, but it hides the presence of real armor. Seems about equal as well.

Caster level is just the minimum for polymorph any object.

The original (I had in Matt's game) was done with alter self and 3rd caster level (otherwise the same), but polymorph any object much closer resembles the actual effect. Oh, and faint transmutation is, of course, wrong, as it is based on the CL 3rd still.

It's like those Pearls of Power I, CL 17th, but a rather minor effect. 



> Clothing of especial quality, or intended to pass for another type of clothing, will take either a Craft (tailor) or Disguise check, with either providing synergy to the other.




Yeah, that sounds fine.

I think I'll add it into the item description, like fabricate... hmm... now that I think about it... fabricate would be a rather good spell to do this, too, and not as high level as polymorph any object.

_Robe of Change:_ The wearer can change the appearance of the robe at will to resemble any kind of normal clothing. When taken off, the robe reverts to its normal form after one minute. If only parts of the clothing are taken off seperately, they simply vanish after one minute. To achieve more than simple quality, the wearer must make an appropriate Craft check.
Moderate transmutation; CL 9th; Craft Wondrous Item, _fabricate_; Price 1,800 gp; Weight 1 lb.

My character has some Craft: tailoring, altho I'd like to put some more ranks into it. Had to drop a few, when I realized, that Int boosting items do not grant skill points anymore in 3.5... doh! 

Maybe I'll rework the skills somewhat, to add some ranks where I removed them a while ago. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jun 10, 2004)

Ah, one more thing.

How do you see stealing in relation to alignment? Non-lawful or outright evil?

Just asking, since my character is CG and has 15 ranks in Sleight of Hand. 
One of the three skills, the trickster can use her ranged legerdemain ability on.

And no, I won't be stealing from friends... no worries! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 10, 2004)

thatdarncat said:
			
		

> Does anyone have a problem with me posting a link to the one for my character?



First that's a great form and I'm glad someone showed it to me.   Could you do a far for those not on broadband and where a 2 meg download would take about ten minutes and summarize the more important parts in the same post as the link?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 10, 2004)

bah, I'll get this cleaned up later...


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 10, 2004)

Theft's morality depends on the circumstances and purpose.  Stealing a beggar's last crust of bread because you're tired of cheese is evil.  Stealing a beggar's last crust of bread to give to a starving friend is chaotic, but not evil.  Stealing from a shopkeep because you want more money is evil.  Stealing from a shopkeep to buy the horses you need to reach the BBEG in time to stop him from wiping out the city is, overall, probably a good act, if you didn't have the cash without theft.

EDIT: New Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 10, 2004)

Ok, that sounds good to me, similar to my own view on the subject, but some people say stealing is always evil regardless of motives and so I figured it'd be better to ask before I blow 15 ranks in a skill I'd never make any use of. 

Char is posted, altho I'm still considering some minor changes with the skills.

But other than that, she's ready to go.
Let me know, if there is anything you don't like.

Background is still fairly generic for obvious reasons. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jun 10, 2004)

One thing... with Spell Mastery I selected two spells she would not be able to cast at the time she got the feat (5th level wizard bonus feat).

It seems like you can learn spells of a higher spell level, but if you say that she cannot select them for Spell Mastery at that point, I'll change those to 3rd level or lower, of course.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## thatdarncat (Jun 10, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> First that's a great form and I'm glad someone showed it to me.   Could you do a far for those not on broadband and where a 2 meg download would take about ten minutes and summarize the more important parts in the same post as the link?



 Yup, won't be a problem. As long as you have a copy of acrobat capable of saving your data, the forms are great.

I'll try and get Marcus written up today.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 10, 2004)

The SRD says:
Each time you take this feat, choose a number of spells equal to your Intelligence modifier that you already know. From that point on, you can prepare these spells without referring to a spellbook.

However, it would appear that you may _know_ spells you cannot yet cast, if obtained from another spellbook.  Thus, if you had already obtained  the spells at 5th level, through purchasing them, you'd be able to use Spell Mastery on them.  So, the choice is, spend cash on them (and, of course, pick new spells gained for those levels), pick spells you could cast at 5th level, or mess around with the order of your feats.  Two questions: A) where are the feats Practiced Spellcaster and Signature Spell from? and B) are you interested in any of the alternate specialization benefits from Unearthed Arcana? I can post them for you if you don't have the book.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 10, 2004)

Yes, that's my reasoning as well, and it's quite certainly allowed... technically... but it does sound a bit weird for sure.

70% (or so) of the spells are purchased, so that's hardly a problem. 
Order of feats wouldn't change much, as the bonus feat is fixed at 5th level! 

A) Practiced Spellcaster is from Complete Divine (increases caster level by +4, up to your total HD (so +3 for her) - the "make multiclass spellcasters viable" feat), Signature Spell is from Player's Guide to Faerûn and possibly some other (3.0) sources (you can select one spell you have previously mastered and you are then able to cast that spell spontaneously like a cleric can with cure spells).

B) I got UA, but don't use it much, as I don't really like most of the stuff. I'll take a look at what you mean.

EDIT: Some nice ideas, but none really fit (the first is pretty good for sure, but would mean no familiar and I like familiars  - the second one would have been great for her previous incarnation (resourceful archer), since I didn't know what to take with the bonus feat anyways and improved initiative was among her feats then , but here I basically replaced archery with the signature spell as her standard fighting method and I think it fits perfectly for this character ).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 12, 2004)

Those feats are fine.

How's everyone else coming on characters?  And for the two who've already posted in the RG (and thank you to those), what are the primary motivations your characters have for adventuring?  I don't mean "why are you adventurers," but "what specific hooks draw you into a particular adventure?"


----------



## Thanee (Jun 12, 2004)

Silvermoon has no general reason to go adventuring, but there will often be something in the particular situation, which arouses her curiousity and attention.

She has a pretty curious personality, she is always looking to discover something new and fascinating, which is what led her to adventuring in the first place. She is also friendly and helpful and will often support others who she is convinced would need her help, especially good-hearted people. And while she is not the most law-abiding person, she still has a very strong personal sense of justice (like every good-natured person has the right to live free and have room for personal development, as long as it doesn't compromise others, she doesn't feel the same for obvious evil-doers), which she follows. Sometimes she just works for money (not, if the work is against her morality, of course), if she is low on gold (which she often is, since she spends it quite generously ), but hopefully there is also some better reason to do so.

With her expertise she is also quite a professional and likes to be seen as that. Altho, she is not vain, at least not too much.  So, proving herself could also be a reason to go adventuring, improving her skills and her art, while she does, and discovering new ways to use both in conjunction.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 12, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> How's everyone else coming on characters?




I'm not too sure...  Eedrick was first and foremost a patriot for his country.  To be honest I’m not sure if he’s the type of character that really makes sense in this game and after the ugliness that was the last games character interaction I think I would rather skip him.  He is slated for a remake but being second alternate I’ve been kind of slacking but after I decided to remake him I think I’ve decided that I don’t really like him as he is now. 

So I guess I’m looking at making a new character, I also have other things going on that will take a lot more of my time…  :\

I don’t want any of you to think that I’m blowing you or this game off, and you guys have all been on the block long enough that you’ll deserve to know now and not later when its official…   Its not done, I don’t have my permissions yet but it’s going to happen.  I was offered the chance to become a PbP moderator on ENworld.  

I have accepted that offer, CS has been left alone for sometime and the boards OOC and the IC threads are in need of a good cleaning, so I will be very busy once I have my permissions.  I simply don’t want to ruin everyone else’s fun cause I’m too busy with “work.”

So if you guys think your better off without me then I’ll probably take the chance to leave the game before I cramp your style.  If your wanting me to play then I will figure something out.


----------



## thatdarncat (Jun 12, 2004)

I'm putting Marcus together a few different ways. I should have a mostly finished character up by Sunday, Monday at the latest. 

I will have some questions though. What's the best way to get in touch with you Paxus? I'm in the chatroom 24/7 though not necessarily at my computer/paying attention. Same goes for IMs.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 12, 2004)

Taking a look at Silvermoon and her very well-researched spell selection made me realize that Eldritch Knight Sorcs dont have enough spells to keep good buffs going while at the same time vasting the usual magey stuff.  Thus, I suppose I will remake Rana as a Ranger1/Wiz5/En6.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 12, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I don’t want any of you to think that I’m blowing you or this game off, and you guys have all been on the block long enough that you’ll deserve to know now and not later when its official…




You sound like that's something bad... 

I'm sure you'll make a good job! 



> Its not done, I don’t have my permissions yet but it’s going to happen.  I was offered the chance to become a PbP moderator on ENworld.




Figured that already by your last comment... 

I don't think there would be any problem... playing and moderating both require to check the forum regularily, so it sounds like they would complement each other fairly well.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jun 12, 2004)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Taking a look at Silvermoon and her very well-researched spell selection made me realize that Eldritch Knight Sorcs dont have enough spells to keep good buffs going while at the same time vasting the usual magey stuff.  Thus, I suppose I will remake Rana as a Ranger1/Wiz5/En6.




Well, that's the big difference between sorcerer and wizard... wizard's have tons of spells to choose from.
The wizard problem is, that they always have to choose between them at the start of the day! 

Anyways, hopefully, we'll not end up with three pretty similar multiclass wizards in the end. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 12, 2004)

thatdarncat said:
			
		

> I will have some questions though. What's the best way to get in touch with you Paxus? I'm in the chatroom 24/7 though not necessarily at my computer/paying attention. Same goes for IMs.




Email is usually the best way; since they've disabled the email in the profile, I'll post it here: joe_jaydixonAThotmail.com.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 12, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> I don't think there would be any problem... playing and moderating both require to check the forum regularily, so it sounds like they would complement each other fairly well.




Indeed, but moderating is going to take a certain amount of time from me, more so in the beginning, and that time has got to come from some place...  I'm already in 6 or 7 games without counting this one and all things considered I'm not sure I want to push on pass that.  :\  (Thanks for your vote of confidence.)



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Email is usually the best way; since they've disable the email in the profile.




PA, yeah that's a temp fix while they work on getting the new severs made...  I'm hearing a few weeks, but I haven't heard anything official yet.


----------



## thatdarncat (Jun 12, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Anyways, hopefully, we'll not end up with three pretty similar multiclass wizards in the end.



Yeah, I've been considering a career change  I'm just going to go look at the RG thread.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 13, 2004)

I had posted a list of characters earlier... post #448

Not sure what Brother S. is going to do, if he makes a new character (he based his character heavily on the background of the first campaign setting, so it makes sense to make a completely new one here), tho, he was playing the human ranger/rogue/fighter.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 13, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> he based his character heavily on the background of the first campaign setting, so it makes sense to make a completely new one here.



Indeed it does, I'm not sure what I'm going to do...  The easy, maybe the smart thing, is to remake the background and slap a new name on him... :\ 

I'm pretty sure PA isn't going to start this game till at least this coming Friday so hopefully I can concentrate long enough on it to get it done by then.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 15, 2004)

Easy, yes, but if you developed him based on the background it won't sit well. I made a very generic background, so Silvermoon can easily just be used in a different setting. I think it was a bit different with Eedrick.

Well, you still got some time to figure that out. 

Would be good to hear from Manzanita (especially if Eedrick's sister/cousin? will make an appearance without Eedrick ) and GnomeWorks, too.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 15, 2004)

I'll transfer over Rowena to the new RG.  I'll want to buy her a wand of curing before we start.  It's tough to be the party healer when you're a paladin.  Hope we get some more players.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 15, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Hope we get some more players.




*blink*

If everyone who applied here recently has posted a character, we will be 6-7.
But yeah, some divine caster wouldn't be bad, altho Calixte is also able to heal.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## thatdarncat (Jun 15, 2004)

I'm probably going to switch to Cleric or Druid as I'd just be duplicating other characters with my original character.

Sorry I missed my Monday deadline, I've got to get resumes out.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 18, 2004)

Sorry I haven't posted my revised character.  I had finals this week.  Anyway, I'll update her as soon as possible.  Hopefully everyone else will also have updated/new characters soon?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 20, 2004)

I'm here to make it official...  I will not be continuing on in this game or experience II, I just have too much on my plate right now and I wish you all the best of luck.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 21, 2004)

Sorry to hear that, Brother S. :\
 So, moderating is quite demanding then, in the beginning? 


 Other than that, what are the plans to proceed here now?

 It's so deadly silent in this place...

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 21, 2004)

Well, I'm writing up the plot hooks right now; as soon as we have a full complement of characters, we should be ready to begin.  If any of you want to know any of the other characters before we begin, feel free to plug that into your backstories, assuming you've got that player's consent.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 21, 2004)

I'm happy to know DM Matt's character Rana, as she and Granite seemed to have a start of a friendly relationship.  If DM Matt wants, of course.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 21, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear that, Brother S.  :\
> So, moderating is quite demanding then, in the beginning?




It's more of a lack of time to remake my background, the fact that I don’t much like my character and I have no idea how to make him more likeable to both the other characters and myself, doesn't help much either. :shurgs:

Also I'm working on some stuff for my own PbP game... (though rather slowly.   )

Anyhow, good luck to you all.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 22, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I'm happy to know DM Matt's character Rana, as she and Granite seemed to have a start of a friendly relationship.  If DM Matt wants, of course.




Sure.  Any good ideas where we know each other from?


----------



## Thanee (Jun 22, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> It's more of a lack of time to remake my background, the fact that I don’t much like my character and I have no idea how to make him more likeable to both the other characters and myself, doesn't help much either. :shurgs:




Ah, I thought you would make an entirely new character...



> Also I'm working on some stuff for my own PbP game... (though rather slowly.   )




Oh yes, running a game takes considerably more time than playing in one (or even half a dozen).



> Anyhow, good luck to you all.




U2

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 22, 2004)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Sure.  Any good ideas where we know each other from?



  Well, Granite's a traveler, and he likes to help people out of a bind.  So if there's been any bind Rana's been in, there's a connection.  Or if she ended up helping him defend Louella and his precious ale against bandits or thieves, he would be quite grateful to her.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 24, 2004)

So what's the status guys?  *bump*


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 24, 2004)

We've got three characters in the Rogue's Gallery.  I'm still waiting on Rana and thatdarncat's character.  I should be able to start within a day of having those finished characters.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 24, 2004)

Are you allowing discounts for self-crafted items?  Perhaps with the assumption of XP spent or by "borrowing" the first XP gained on the adventure or some other system?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 24, 2004)

My policy in the past has been to convert XP costs to 5 times that value in gold cost; it seems to balance nicely.  That basically gives you a 40% discount on items you can craft yourself.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 24, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> My policy in the past has been to convert XP costs to 5 times that value in gold cost; it seems to balance nicely.  That basically gives you a 40% discount on items you can craft yourself.




Thats cool.  Ok, I'll take that into account since Rana has some item creation feats.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 24, 2004)

Almost done.  I just need to finalize my spellbook and scribe some scrolls.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 25, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> I should be able to start within a day of having those finished characters.




I'm ready, if you are... 


About Item Creation: It's probably the easiest to just start with some XP above the starting level, but that will work, too, of course.

I dropped the Craft feat anyways, since I wanted to try the Spell Mastery stuff. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 26, 2004)

Thanee, regarding your spell list: I do not own the Player's Guide to Faerun or Underdark, so I will need you to email me with the descriptions of any spells from those books that you would like to use.  I do not feel that the spell Lower Spell Resistance is balanced as written; if you wish to use it, I will allow it with the penalty to the saving throw removed.

In other news, I should be able to start within the day, if I have the characters.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 27, 2004)

I'll just remove the spell and pick something else instead, no problem. 


The other spells are...

Create Magic Tattoo - As FRCS, but costs 100gp now. Basically allows to scribe a tattoo, which lasts 24h and confers _one_ of various bonuses (like +2 competence to attack or +2 resistance to all saves, or it can act like a pearl of power upt to 2nd level, at level 13+ it can grant +1 caster level - that should be the most useful ones).

Blindsight - The same as in Savage Species. 30' range, 1 min/lvl duration.

Deeper Darkvision - Same as Darkvision, but allows to pierce magical darkness.

Nchaser's Glowing Orb - Creates a permanent light source (the Glowing Orbs), the fun part is, that you can mentally control the intensity from completely dark to as bright as a torch, IIRC. One of the few new spells in the PGtF.

Spell Enhancer - Same as FRCS, only gives +2 caster level instead of +2 DC as usual in 3.5 to the next spell cast (can be cast as a free action).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 27, 2004)

As Blindsight is only a 2nd level spell, I think it should grant blindsense, not blindsight.  Deeper Darkvision will penetrate magical darkness of up to 6th level effects; it still won't go through an Utterdark spell.  Otherwise, those look acceptable.


----------



## thatdarncat (Jun 27, 2004)

I'm getting there, I'm just trying to make this a more "unique" character for me. We'll see how well I've done on Monday


----------



## Thanee (Jun 27, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> As Blindsight is only a 2nd level spell, I think it should grant blindsense, not blindsight.




It's only 1 min./level and pretty low in range (altho, 30' is good enough for indoors), unlike the 3.0 3rd level spell, which had a crazy 1h/level duration. 

With blindsense only it couldn't really compare with darkvision or see invisibility, or not?



> Deeper Darkvision will penetrate magical darkness of up to 6th level effects; it still won't go through an Utterdark spell.  Otherwise, those look acceptable.




Ok, guess that's fair enough.

BTW, what's an Utterdark spell (BoVD?)... I must have failed my Spellcraft check on that one. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jun 27, 2004)

About the glowing orbs. The focus, where the spell is bound into, is a glass sphere about the size of a human fist. They have hardness 0 and 2 hit points, and the light is a bit brighter, actually, providing illumination within a 60' radius at the highest level.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 27, 2004)

Given the shorter duration, I guess it balances out with See Invisibility if it's blindsight, so I'll reverse my earlier position.  Utterdark is indeed a BoVD spell; you'll likely not have to worry too much about it anytime soon, given that it's an 8th level spell.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 27, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Given the shorter duration, I guess it balances out with See Invisibility if it's blindsight, so I'll reverse my earlier position.








> Utterdark is indeed a BoVD spell; you'll likely not have to worry too much about it anytime soon, given that it's an 8th level spell.




What a comforting thought... 

I have removed Lower Spell Resistance and added Illusory Wall instead.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 1, 2004)

I wound up doing a totally-different rebuild of Rana.  Now she's more combat-oriented, which makes her a bit more different from Silvermoon than she previously was.  There is a little bit of unusual stuff:

Nymph's Blood: As per Nymph's Kiss from BOED, but flavor change of coming from having a little fey blood instead of a relationship with a fey.

Militia: Fr Region Feat.  Gives Martial Weapon Profs

Pretty much everything else is fine, noted clearly (in the case of crafter items), or unusual stuff Thanee is using too.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 1, 2004)

Like 99% of my spellbook? *blink*
 I think you made her a lot more like Silvermoon, compared to before, really. 

 Geez, I'm not Paxus, but I wouldn't allow some of the stuff in your equipment section (pretty much anything with "continuous" in there). 

 And two other things of note... The headband would cost slightly more (additional ability must be increased in cost) and the cost of the robe of change is based on nonprotective clothing, so must be higher for what you are using it for.

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 1, 2004)

Nymph's Kiss, if balanced, is balanced based on the fact that it requires you to maintain the Exalted standards which are a prereq.  An alteration is thus unbalancing.  Any feat which grants ALL martial weapon proficiencies is clearly vastly superior to the base feat, which grants one martial weapon proficiency, and is thus unbalanced, especially as it seems entirely designed to circumvent the minimum level of the Spellsword and Eldritch Knight classes.

Where is the Thunderlance spell from?

You can't have boots of constant expeditious retreat; you must instead use the formula derived from boots of striding and springing, which appears to put a +10 enhancement bonus to move as costing 2000; thus, a +30 costs 18000 gp.  Likewise, Kauper's Skittish Nerves cannot be made continuous, as it's a constant numerical bonus; I will tentatively price initiative bonuses at 200xbonus squared, making a +5 cost 5000.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 1, 2004)

Ok, I'll just kill the boots (or just buy some boots of SS).  I'd argue that the NK thing still could be based on maintianing high standards, though.  This character generally does.  The feat is more balanced for this character than for others because the cha doesn't kelp her with spells any and she has no cha-based class skills and only a 12 in cha.  Its basically to make her cha-skills not-THAT-bad instead of powerful.

Any yeah, militia is powerful.  I'll do a rebuild, although losing that feat might result in losing 5th-level spells and thus  possibly to drop the spellsword.

Thunderlance is in the FRCS.  It summons a force weapon that can change sizes up to 20 feet that does 2d6 dmg and sets your str to 12+caster level for purposes of using it.  It also lets you make a dispel check to dispel shield, mage armor, etc whenever you hit someone with it.  its a 4th-level spell that lasts 1r/L.  

Thanee: I used your spellbook as a base to save time.  It doesn't mean I'd be casting the same stuff.  What makes me more different is the Spellsword stuff and heavy armor...and I am going to edit the skills to have some crafts, alchemy, etc to go with the item creation feats to make crafting a big part of the character.


I'm noticing that Fighter/Mage characters are very hard to make, even with the EK "patch" to the system.   There are just so many variables that have to be considered in order to make it work, not to mention to make builds that are as good as a Cleric or Druid designed to do the same thing.  Hmmm, perhaps I will remake this character as a divine caster of some sort to save myself the headaches.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 2, 2004)

@Matt/Paxus: Sorry, for being a bit annoying here, but there is so much wrong with that character, I really can't just sit back and watch. Hope you don't mind too much.  No offense meant.



			
				DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Thanee: I used your spellbook as a base to save time.




Yeah, you already mentioned, that you liked it and it was the reason for you to drop the sorcerer in favor of wizard, altho I really liked the sorceress Rana better, since she was more "unique". This one looks like you picked up half of Rana and half of Silvermoon and mixed that together.

I just think it's not such a great idea to simply copy the complete spellbook (for a character in the same game, otherwise there's no problem, of course), since the spellcasting is one of the more important and defining features of both our characters and they are _extremely_ similar this way and will overlap to like 50% all the time. Everyone will have the standard spells and getting a few ideas from others is just natural, but that's a bit much, don't you think? I mean, it's not like I listed _all_ good spells there and it would be impossible to find some more useful ones. 


Some notes about the items:

Shield - 20,500gp would be an appropriate price (or 19,000gp, if you don't think the magic missile protection should be rated as a "different ability").

Initiative - I'd price that at 500 x bonus², since initiative is extremely important at the higher levels.

Expeditious Retreat - Well, there's a reason, they removed it in the 3.0->3.5 transition. 

Enlarge Person - That's the only one, that might actually work this way. Still very good, but not too bad.

Armor of Change - As said above, I based the cost of the Robe on the usefulness, which is clearly higher here, so cost should be higher to reflect this (twice as much maybe? (plus, of course "different ability" multiplier)). For the cost you have now, you would only be able to change the appearance of the armor, but it would still look like a suit of full plate armor (which is what the robe also does, change appearance, but retain the general type).

Headband - You forgot the multiplier for multiple different abilities here.

Spellblade - You cannot craft this without _spell turning_, so you would at least need to pay someone to cast the spell for you (which isn't exactly cheap, since you need a 13th level caster to hang out with you for 6 days here). Just an example, in general you need to keep in mind, that there is more to item creation than feat + base price.


And to add something other than mere criticism...

The multiplier for multiple different abilities is only 1.5 not 2. 


Other notes:

Militia is unavailable anyways, since it is a FR regional feat. These special feats obviously only apply to the FR, since they are simply better versions of existing feats with special FR-specific limits.

Nymphs Kiss is similar, it's worth as much as 3-4 feats roughly, but has some high limits (like the relationship, which needs to be _maintained_ to keep the benefits (simply saying to have some fey blood removes this limitation), and of course the exalted stuff (explained at the beginning of the feat chapter in short)) to balance its usefulness.

Your skill points seem to be way off:
LVL: 12 levels with 3/lvl each (including human bonus) 15x3 (including 1st level bonus) = 45
INT: 15 (starting) 6x2 (lvl 1-3, including 1st level bonus) + 8x3 (lvl 4-11) + 1x4 (lvl 12) = 40

-> 85 total.

(Even with the +12 (or 15?) from NK added in, this would only be 100, not 129. Did you include the item INT bonus maybe? 3.5 removed those. )

Also, you cannot put more than 15 ranks into a single skill.


Something else...

Crafting in general: I'm really unsure about that idea with the simple cost reduction and no XP cost. It just gives you tons of extra stuff (like 30k gp worth) for no real cost (well, the one (bonus) feat). There actually is no reason _not_ to pick up Craft Wondrous Item then.  Well, I surely prefer something like giving a couple extra XP (like 1,000) and if you want to craft more, you take a level hit. Just a thought.


I guess that post is long enough now... sorry again! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 2, 2004)

I'd missed some of these, so I'll add in what I ought to have last post.  A constant item of +4 shield bonus to AC is worth 2500x4^2, or 40,000, with the cost of ignoring Magic Missile spells being reasonably priced at the given 4000 gp value.  I'd assumed that the armor of change would only have the same abilities as the robe, altering appearance to similar garments (other heavy armors); anything that allowed it to actually alter its game characteristics would necessarily be more expensive.  I missed the _spellblade_ entirely; where is it from and what does it do?

I'm beginning to think that Thanee is right on the crafting; giving everyone an extra 1000 XP seems like a better way to go about it, so that is what I will do.  Sorry for the extra work it may require.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 2, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> I missed the _spellblade_ entirely; where is it from and what does it do?



 Player's Guide to Faerûn (or Magic of Faerûn for an older (and different!) version).

 It costs 6k to be added to a weapon as a feature (no "enhancement bonus", just a fixed price).

 You have to choose one targeted spell, and the weapon makes you immune to it (absorbs the spell, if cast on you). Once such a spell is absorbed, you can (on your next turn) either let it drain away harmlessly or "cast" it on a new target as a free action.


 Oh, and shield bonus should only be 1k x bonus², or maybe 1.5k x bonus² (since it stacks with other bonuses, but using the precedence of the enhancement bonuses on armor and shield, plus bracers of armor, 1k seems to be right), as it is equivalent to armor bonus (also doesn't help against touch attacks (other than incorporeal, but it does not add to a mundane shield's bonus to compensate (comparable with bracers of armor))), even though the table does not list it (surely an oversight, since shield bonus is new in 3.5).

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## thatdarncat (Jul 2, 2004)

Gah, lost thread found - why didn't anyone tell me the subscription table got nuked?

writing furiously, will be posting prelims tomorrow.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 2, 2004)

I'm really moving more towards the idea of switching over to the divine side, since it lends itself so much more to being a caster-fighter.  Previous incarnations of this character have had some religion, anyway, just not classes associated with them.  

Would and exalted character work in this campaign?

Whats you opinion on the spells in BOED?  I'm thinking going exaclted Cleric who alternates between buffing spells and burn (there are some good sanctified burn spells), maybe with a level or two of ranger.  

What would you think of the Harper Paragon PRC from PGTF?  It requires an organization, but it really will work just fine with the character's background, since she is supposed to be a government troubleshooter anyway.

Requirements:  Sacred Vow (Intentionally-nearly-useless Cost feat.  Grants +2 to diplomacy vs good NPCs) , Vow of Obedience (Intentionally-nearly-useless Cost feat.  Grants +2 to diplomacy vs NPCswho already like the org you work for, and you are obligated to obey the org you work for) Diplomacy 8, Perform 5, Sense Motive 4, Survival 2, Favored Enemy

CS: Appraise, Bluff, Climb, Craft, Diplomacy, Disguise, Escape Artist, Gather Info, Hide, Jump, Knowledge, Listen, Move Silently, Perform, Pick Pockets, Profession, Sense Motive, Language, Survival, Swim, Tumble


Here is what it does: 
d10, Good Ref, Bad Fort/Will, 4+Int, Cleric Bab, Full Caster Prog
1 Aura of Good (Useless...you detect as more good), Detect Evil (As Pally), Knowledge (As Bardic Knowledge, Check = Class level in this PRC + Int)
2 Favored Enemy(All Evil)  Half Powered (+1 to the usual stuff)  Does not grant improvements to previous FEs.
3 Celestial Spells (Can cast the spells with the celestial component/  Just a few from BoEd)
4 Exalted Companion -- You get a goody-goody creature like a unicorn as an animal companion
5 Favored Enemy
6 Smite Evil 1/day
7 -- 
8 Smite Evil 2/day
9 --
10 Favored Enemy, Smite Evil 3/day

Its strong in some ways, but it requires two useless feats, requires a cleric to take a ranger level, and gives you a horrible case of MAD -- a combat character with other abilities keyed additionally to all 3 mental scores.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 2, 2004)

@tdc: I just copy the links into a text file on my desktop, so I always find them, if they are not on top anymore or anything else is screwed up. 

 Depending on how far you are with your now divine character, if Matt is making the above switch, maybe you might want to consider going back to your initial concept. Just adding this thought, in case you didn't notice, if you would prefer that, that is. 

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## thatdarncat (Jul 2, 2004)

Well, I was actually kind of looking forward to spreading the light of Pelor (or other generic sun god)... but I'll see  Maybe I'll PM and we'll talk.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 2, 2004)

That wouldn't be a problem, for sure, I just thought you only moved to another concept, since we would have ended up with three multiclassed wizards otherwise.

 One multiclassed wizard and two divine casters or two multiclassed wizards and one divine caster. Both works, I guess. *shrug*

 @Paxus: I made one change to my spellbook. Dropped Remove Curse (just realized, that Break Enchantment can do that, too ) and added Mnemonic Enhancer (which actually is pretty useful, which I never really noticed until a few minutes ago. ).

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 2, 2004)

DM_Matt: An exalted character might work, but I'm doubtful of the balance of many exalted feats and spells.  In general, I don't like to have PrCs that ought to be connected with organizations cut loose from them, and I also abhorr Harpers.  The class itself seems overpowered; admittedly, the entry requirements are a little steep, but A) Vow of Obedience will cease to be a factor shortly after the game begins, B) at your level, seven levels of the class will have made up for the entry reqs, and C) favored enemy (anything evil) strikes me as rather overpowered.  I'm afraid I'll not allow the Harper Paragon class.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 2, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> DM_Matt: An exalted character might work, but I'm doubtful of the balance of many exalted feats and spells.  In general, I don't like to have PrCs that ought to be connected with organizations cut loose from them, and I also abhorr Harpers.  The class itself seems overpowered; admittedly, the entry requirements are a little steep, but A) Vow of Obedience will cease to be a factor shortly after the game begins, B) at your level, seven levels of the class will have made up for the entry reqs, and C) favored enemy (anything evil) strikes me as rather overpowered.  I'm afraid I'll not allow the Harper Paragon class.




Well, Re the PRC, I wasnt trying to disaccosiate the prc from the group, and I dont like Harpers either, but it seems it would work just as well for any generic fighter-caster government agent.  VoO will always matter bc its a wasted feat, among two wasted feats, out of the six the character gets.  The MAD issue makes smite and knowledge very costly to use decently, and FE(Evil) is, when it comes down to it, just a +1 dmg and +1 to a few skills.  As PRC abilities go, there are many much stronger ones.  But its your game.

As far as Exalted stuff without this prc, there is no point in me playing an Exalted divine caster if most of the new exalted divine spells are ruled out, so I'd like a little guidance as to examples of whats good and whats not.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 3, 2004)

Most of the spells are acceptable; some, however, are quite clearly more powerful than is balanced.  Examples of unbalanced spells include: Constricting Chains (against any target which lacks teleportation magic, in effect deals 3d6/level nonlethal, with no damage cap), End to Strife (again, greatly exceeds damage caps), and Starmantle (coupled with evasion, renders a subject almost completely immune to weapon damage).  Anything that's of comparable power to a spell of similar level, on the same list, is fine; if you see a spell in BoED and realize that there's no reason not to prepare it, it's probably too powerful.

I don't think that many governments would have an exalted prestige class among the ranks of their secret services.  Even the purest, most impossibly virtuous fantasy realms tend to have secret services composed of the more pragmatic and morally relativistic types.


----------



## thatdarncat (Jul 3, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> I'm doubtful of the balance of many exalted feats and spells.




I think the exalted material is balanced against the vile material. 



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> In general, I don't like to have PrCs that ought to be connected with organizations cut loose from them,



That's one of my issues - it's hard to be a guild mage far, far away from your guild.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 3, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> I don't think that many governments would have an exalted prestige class among the ranks of their secret services.  Even the purest, most impossibly virtuous fantasy realms tend to have secret services composed of the more pragmatic and morally relativistic types.




Why does this remind me of Van Helsing. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jul 7, 2004)

Hey guys, what's up? 

Can't be _that_ hard to write up a decent character.
Especially divine... you don't even have to worry about spell selections. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jul 14, 2004)

?

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 17, 2004)

Hey Paxus, what's the buzz?  Are we set to go?


----------



## Thanee (Jul 17, 2004)

I guess the main question is... When will thatdarncat and DM_Matt be finished with their characters? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 17, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> I guess the main question is... When will thatdarncat and DM_Matt be finished with their characters?
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




My life has basically gone crazy.  It also doesn't help that I have a character concept that I am having trouble properly expressing numerically.  I'm haivng trouble getting builds I like. I'll get sometihng in soon though.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 17, 2004)

You want some help DM Matt?  My AIM name is Catcall606 if you want to chat about it, I'm pretty good at solving gaming problems, and if nothing else I could be a sounding board.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 17, 2004)

I'm also more than willing to help.  I'm very eager to get this game going (read: drooling like a rabid fanboy).


----------



## Thanee (Jul 17, 2004)

Yep, just ask. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jul 17, 2004)

*Rana*

How does this sound for starters? 

*Rana*

Favored Soul of Kord 12th level
Alignment CG

Str 14 - 14(base)
Dex 12 - 10(base)+2(enh)
Con 18 - 14(base)+4(enh)
Int 13 - 13(base)
Wis 16 - 14(base)+2(enh)
Cha 18 - 13(base)+3(lvl)+2(enh)

HP 111
AC 24[28] (+1 Dex, +11 armor (Magic Vestment), +2 shield, [+4 deflection (Shield of Faith)])

Fortitude +12 (+18 with Superior Resistance)
Reflex +9 (+15 with Superior Resistance)
Will +11 (+17 with Superior Resistance)

_Skills:_ Concentration +19(15), Diplomacy +15(9), Jump* +6(5), Sense Motive +15(12), Spellcraft +6(5), Tumble* +7(7cc). Speaks Common and Celestial.

* Armor Check Penalty

_Feats:_ Improved Initiative, Power Attack, Cleave, Combat Expertise, Improved Trip, Extend Spell.

_Class Abilities:_ Weapon Focus: Greatsword, Weapon Specialization: Greatsword, Energy Resistance: Acid, Energy Resistance: Cold.

_Spells per Day:_ (6/7/7/7/7/5/3); _Spell DC:_ 13+Spell Level.
0th - Create Water, Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Guidance, Light, Mending, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic;
1st - Comprehend Languages, Detect Evil, Divine Favor, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Resurgance [CD];
2nd - Align Weapon, Bull's Strength, Make Whole, Remove Paralysis, Resist Energy, Silence;
3rd - Dispel Magic, Magic Vestment, Stone Shape, Chain of Eyes [CD], Vigor [CD], Blindsight [SS];
4th - Death Ward, Divine Power, Freedom of Movement, Greater Magic Weapon, Restoration;
5th - Flame Strike, Righteous Might, Spell Resistance, Superior Resistance [SS];
6th - Blade Barrier, Heal, Summon Monster VI.

_Equipment:_ +1 Holy Greatsword, Mithril Full Plate (ACP -3), Ring of Force Shield, Gloves of Dexterity +2, Belt of Health +4, Periapt of Wisdom +2, Cloak of Charisma +2, Boots of Speed, Headband of Disguise, Heward's Handy Haversack, Ring of Sustenance, Potion of Invisibility (4), Potion of Fly (2), Wand of Cure Light Wounds (50 charges), Diamond Dust (500gp), Silver Holy Symbol of Kord (2), 350gp.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 17, 2004)

Well, I'd need to see the Complete Divine spells before I okayed them, but otherwise it looks good.  I myself would have split the belt into +2 to Str and Con, given the number of melee-focused feats, but either way works.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 17, 2004)

I had +4 strength gauntlets in there before, but dropped them to afford the boots of speed. Considering how many cleric spells grant an enhancement bonus to strength (especially Divine Power, but also Bull's Strength (lasts 24 minutes extended, not too bad)), and a temporary increase is absolutely sufficient there, a strength enhancing item isn't really needed. Constitution, however, benefits greatly from a permanent increase.

The Favored Soul basically needs all six attributes, altho Dex and Int are only of minor importance (Int mostly for Combat Expertise). 

With only two rounds of buffing (Divine Power, Righteous Might), this character has a strength of 28. 

BTW, the Energy Resistance class ability grants 10 points of resistance. I've chosen acid and cold, since it fits to a good-aligned character, and she can cast Resist Energy for the more common elements (fire and lightning), which grants 30 points of resistance.


Complete Divine Spells:

Resurgance is an instantaneous spell, that grants a second save to the target (touch range) against an ongoing magical effect (i.e. dominate), to shrug it off, tho it does not heal any damage done so far. Pretty cool for a first level spell, altho the target still has to make the save, it's a good chance usually.

Chain of Eyes let's you see through another creatures eyes for 1 hour/level and whenever that creature touches someone, you can move the sensor to that creature (the spell has a Will negates save, so I guess every creature has a save against this). A bit random, since you usually have no control over whom the creature touches, but it can also be useful, if you cast it on your allies, if they are scouting, for example. You can also switch back and forth between your own senses and the sensor.

Vigor gives fast healing 2 for 10 rounds + 1 round/level (max 25 rounds total). Heals about twice as much as Cure Serious on average, but takes time to do so. Since she has Heal for the quick replenishment, that seems like the perfect addition. Also, this spell seems to be cool to cast at the beginning of a combat (if there is enough time to do so), and it works nicely with Extend Spell, too. 


Anyways, this is just an idea. 

If Matt doesn't like it... well, it's his character not mine.

I just thought this might be roughly what he is looking for, a good spellcasting fighter with great buffs and some nice utility spells. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 17, 2004)

Resurgence clearly needs some limiting factors; only one casting per effect, and ineffective on effects of Permanent or Instantaneous duration, seems reasonable.  The other two are fine.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 17, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Resurgence clearly needs some limiting factors; only one casting per effect, and ineffective on effects of Permanent or Instantaneous duration, seems reasonable.




Fair enough.

Well, let's see what Matt says about it... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jul 17, 2004)

One thing (hope that's right)...

The shield from Ring of Forceshield can be used while fighting with a greatsword?

Otherwise it would be pretty useless. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jul 18, 2004)

Doh! Just noticed, that I totally forgot to think about greatsword weapon proficiency and armor proficiencies, but the Favored Soul is automatically proficient with the favored weapon (well, they get focus and specialisation, so anything else would have been a bit of a surprise, really) and up to medium armor (good thing, the mithril full plate only counts as medium).



Bye
Thanee


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 18, 2004)

hmmm..melikee, melikee...Thanks Thanee!  I'll make some adjustments, but thanks a lot, that seems to work.  I had been wary bout FS on account of the flavor of the wings, but thats worth getting over I think.  

One houseruled feature request:  Can there be some sort of Knowledge(War) or Knowledge(Tactics) skill?  In the group I play in IRL we use one to identify combat styles or maneuvers (bascically in-game flavored description of a use of a feat or class ability, etc) and magical weapons (through experimentation).  It would be a good thing for a fighting divine caster of Kord to have rather than Knowledge (Religion) or something similar, and models her military background pretty well.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 19, 2004)

Well, you won't have those wings anytime soon... 

And you can always multiclass to something else before you do. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 19, 2004)

I'd be fine with a Knowledge: War skill; bear in mind it wouldn't automatically be a class skill for favored souls.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 19, 2004)

thatdarncat? You still there? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 20, 2004)

Maybe we could start and he could catch up?    Of course it's up to our illustrious DM.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 20, 2004)

Not much to change on that character. By not automatically a class skill, does that mean deifnately not, or not without giving something up?  If that latter, how about instead of knowledge(arcana). I don't even understand why Favored Souls, a somewhat martially-oriented divine caster, even have k(a) in the first place..

Second, as I have een redoing my spell list, I noticed that the spells in the BOED don't actually require you to be Exalted.  The feats do, the PRCs do, but the spells don't.  Most non-Sanctified spells have the [Good] descriptor and thus require you to be good, and the only restrictions on Sanctified Spells are that you have to be good.  What is your gernal ruling on using those spells in light of this new information (In light of which I have discovered that the Cleric in my RL campaign doesnt have to be worry about living up to Exalted standards anymore).


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 20, 2004)

The substitution of Knowledge: war for Knowledge: arcana seems fine to me.  I hadn't based my opinion of the balance of any particular spells on whether or not they required exalted standards, so that doesn't change.

I'd be willing to go ahead and begin; it would require altering thatdarncat's character background to fit your new location, but that's a sacrifice I'm willing to make if it gets this show on the road.  Anyone object?


----------



## Thanee (Jul 20, 2004)

Nothing to object here. 



@Matt: What spells do you find useful from the BoED?

I gave it a quick look and didn't find much there, really.
Most of the spells are just weird. 

(Greater) Luminous Armor is pretty good, but actually it seems to be _too_ good with the attack penalty, and I'm sure it wouldn't be allowed, anyways. But other than that?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 20, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Nothing to object here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Actually, Luminous Armor is basically for Exalted Arcanists.  Its not great for cleric types.  In the long run you might as well buy magical plate thats always on.  Without the attack penalty its terrible its mithril plate that does str damage and takes up spell slots.

This char doesnt have good area buffs or animal buffs, so Summoning is kinda weak.  There might be better damagers than blade barrier, tohugh. OTOH, I cant take that much str damage, altohugh I have restoration.

I really like Storm of Shards.  Sanct 6, 10d6 ref half, blindness fort negates, d3 str dmg, very big radius, holy damage.  Alternatively, Cometfall from CD, which does 12d6 ref half (if there is 60 feet of room above their head...its reduced otherwise) plus a good bull rush towards prone on a failed save and leaves heavy rubble.

Instead of Stone Shape, although its a nifty utility spell, I like Celestial Aspect or Hammer of Rightiousness.  Both do that annoying d3 str dmg.  Hammer does d8/level against one evil creature, fort half, at medium range, and is the cleric in my RL campaign's favorite spell.  Clestial Aspect is really versatile, with 4 functions and a free aciton to switch (1r/level).  One gives wings that let you fly at 100(good), another makes your arm a +1 holy OR flaming lonsword, another gives you a 2d6 fire attack, and another gives you horns and a gore attack for 1d8+1.5str dismisses called or summoned creatures on a hit (save and SR apply)

Detect Evil takes 3 rounds to be useful, is rude, and any pally can do it at will.  I prefer Eyes of the Avoral (+8 spot checks for 10minutes/level) or maybe some utility spell.

Another great spell that I dont know what to cut for is Elation...L2, +2 morale to str and dex and +5move for all friends in an 80ft radius, 1r/L..Perhaps Bulls Str.  It has a longe duration, but this gives just as many stat points (altohugh they are less sueful thal all in str) in a radius.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 20, 2004)

Some notes...

 About Luminous Armor, just compare it with Daylight. 
 You can even ignore the armor bonus (wear full plate), and it's still totally overpowered with a 1h/lvl duration. 

 About the Str damage, AFAIK you cannot restore that with spells like Restoration. That makes these spells really awful in combat, since you actually need your strength.

 Summon Monster VI is more of a utility spell, really.
 It can let someone fly for a short time (enough to get over an obstacle), or grant a lot of other useful stuff, including some allies in combat (unless you are a dedicated summoner, you don't really need to buff them, they are useful as they are already).

 I deliberately didn't put in too many combat spells, especially those that can be saved against, since the save DC isn't really hot (MSD taking its toll there). Blade Barrier can be used in different ways, that makes it decent IMHO. As one damaging spell, I included Flame Strike. If you want to switch Blade Barrier to one of the above (tho I would strongly recommend something that does not deal Str damage ), I'd probably drop Flame Strike then, too. You could replace it with Wall of Stone, for example.

 Celestial Aspect or Hammer of Rightiousness? That hammer spell doesn't sound like a good idea (taking Str damage to deal some damage, which could even be saved against partially?). Aspect might be good, but at the end of the day, it's just fly for 1rd/level (Summon Monster can do that, too), as the other stuff is probably not as good as Divine Power or Righteous Might, and you can't normally cast it all, anyways.  I think none of these can even compare with Stone Shape.

 Detect Evil isn't overly useful, admittedly, just thought it would fit. Eyes of the Avoral sounds pretty good, of course.

 Elation sounds nice, but 1rd/level... aren't there enough short duration spells already? 

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 22, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Some notes...
> 
> About Luminous Armor, just compare it with Daylight.
> You can even ignore the armor bonus (wear full plate), and it's still totally overpowered with a 1h/lvl duration.
> ...




Show me where it says the dmg can't be healed.  I see no evidence of that,

I am still a big fan of Hammer (its about as effective a one-on-one damaging ranged attack spell as exists) and Storm of Shards (I love the huge radius and multiple saves).  They are good panick buttons vs more mobile opponents and crowds.

I guess I'll keep Monster Summoning and bs.  I need a new L5 instead of flame strike.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 22, 2004)

Can't find anything either... maybe I'm just mixing that up with something else (like Psychofeedback in the XPH). Sorry for the confusion. 

Hammer - 12d8 with a save for half, only against evil, Str damage to yourself. I really fail to see how this spell is any good, but if you like it... sure, go ahead. 


L5 - Greater Command, Slay Living (well, not really), True Seeing, Wall of Stone, Divine Agility [CD].

I had Divine Agility in there earlier, but it's not that useful for this character, I think. Best thing is, that you can also cast it on others. 

I'd personally get Wall of Stone, if you drop Blade Barrier. A spell that can create some sort of barrier is always nice to have. It's more fun with Stone Shape, tho, but if you drop that (however, you could also drop Chain of Eyes in 3rd level, depending on which you find more useful - the Will save is probably a big limit for the Chain of Eyes - or you might actually consider to drop Dispel Magic and get Greater Dispel next level), it's still useful, especially inside buildings, to delay attackers or split groups.

Other than that, True Seeing is probably most useful (although quite expensive, that's why I didn't put it in there).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 26, 2004)

So is all we are waiting for my spell selection?


----------



## Thanee (Jul 26, 2004)

I guess for your finished character... or for tdc to show up. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 26, 2004)

Well, thatdarncat was here not long ago at all; it'd be nice if we had private messaging or email capability, so we could talk to him.  Otherwise, it's basically spell selection and then we're good to go.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 30, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Well, thatdarncat was here not long ago at all; it'd be nice if we had private messaging or email capability, so we could talk to him.  Otherwise, it's basically spell selection and then we're good to go.




Since T.D. Cat seems not to be around, how's this?

Rana

 Favored Soul of Kord 12th level
 Alignment CG

 Str 14 - 14(base)
 Dex 12 - 10(base)+2(enh)
 Con 18 - 14(base)+4(enh)
 Int 13 - 13(base)
 Wis 16 - 14(base)+2(enh)
 Cha 18 - 13(base)+3(lvl)+2(enh)

 HP 111
 AC 24[28] (+1 Dex, +11 armor (Magic Vestment), +2 shield, [+4 deflection (Shield of Faith)])

 Fortitude +12 (+18 with Superior Resistance)
 Reflex +9 (+15 with Superior Resistance)
 Will +11 (+17 with Superior Resistance)

Skills: Concentration +19(15), Diplomacy +15(9), Jump* +6(5), Sense Motive +15(12), Spellcraft +6(5), Knowledge(War) +13(12), Heal +5(2). Speaks Common and Celestial.

* Armor Check Penalty

Feats: Improved Initiative, Power Attack, Cleave, Combat Expertise, Improved Trip, Extend Spell.

Class Abilities: Weapon Focus: Greatsword, Weapon Specialization: Greatsword, Energy Resistance: Acid, Energy Resistance: Cold.

Spells per Day: (6/7/7/7/7/5/3); Spell DC: 13+Spell Level.
 0th - Create Water, Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Guidance, Light, Mending, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic; 
 1st - Comprehend Languages, Eyes of the Avoral, Divine Favor, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Resurgance [CD]; 
 2nd - Align Weapon, Bull's Strength, Make Whole, Remove Paralysis, Resist Energy, Silence;
 3rd - Dispel Magic, Magic Vestment, Stone Shape, Hammer of Righteousness [BOED], Vigor [CD], Invisibility Purge;
 4th - Death Ward, Divine Power, Freedom of Movement, Greater Magic Weapon, Restoration; 
 5th - Chaav's Laugh, Righteous Might, Spell Resistance, Superior Resistance [SS];
 6th - Storm of Shards, Heal, Summon Monster VI.


Some notes:
1. You can't Tumble except in light armor, so I ditched it for some Knowledge(War) and a bit of Heal.
2.  I put in Invisibility Purge instead of Blindsight.  If doesnt get around blindness, but its twice the radius at this level (and it keeps growing) and lets the whole party see the enemies, not just me.
3. I put in Hammer instead of Chain of Eyes. CoE is a really cool spell and very much in character, but for it to be particularly effective it requires a ferw different enemies to fail a series of DC 16 will saves in a row, and I don't think that I'll be able to infiltrate anything important that way.
4. How about Chaav's Laugh instead of Flame Strike?  Its a 12 minute buff so I can cast it ahead of time, to an extent.  It pplies to the whole party, giving them 1d8+12 temp HP and a +2 morale bonue to attack rolls and fear saves, while having the opposite effect on enemies within 40 ft. 

Anyone have anything they want think I should change?


----------



## Thanee (Jul 30, 2004)

Yep, makes sense to drop Tumble then, havn't thought of that.
 But Jump will be 2 lower then, because of the missing synergy with Tumble.

 Other than that, I think you're good. 

 I'd probably have kept Blindsight over Invisibility Purge (had that in there first, actually ), since it also allows to see in darkness, Invivisbility Purge also hinders our own spells and we still have Glitterdust to make others seen, but it's surely a very good spell and a bit less "selfish". 

 Chain of Eyes surely isn't overly useful with the low save, as written above. It's best application would probably have been to cast it on a party scout.

 Chaav's Laugh sounds decent enough.

 Anyways... just put her up in the RG and we are ready to go, I guess...



 @thatdarncat: meow!?  Say something, please...

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 30, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Yep, makes sense to drop Tumble then, havn't thought of that.
> But Jump will be 2 lower then, because of the missing synergy with Tumble.
> 
> Other than that, I think you're good.
> ...





Hmmm....Invisibility Purge is still vastly superior for significant invisible threats.  Maybe instead of Eyes of the Avoral (I dont have any ranks in Spot anyway, I'll take Low-Light Vision (1hour/level), which will help a lot under torch (or continual-flamed burnt out Ioun Stones) circumstances.  

What spell is the Diamond Dust for again?  How much again are those hands-free light stones again?  (although I assume I won't be the only one with a light source).


----------



## Thanee (Jul 30, 2004)

I think the diamond dust was meant for the Restoration spell IIRC. 

  Everburning Torch is 110gp and can come in various forms, really.

 Low-light vision is probably a good idea. At least something. 

  Bye
  Thanee


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 2, 2004)

I edited Rana in the RG.  Now what?


----------



## Thanee (Aug 2, 2004)

Now we can start? *looks around in search for the beginning*



 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 2, 2004)

Here  is the IC thread.  If I've misrepresented your character in the plot hook, feel free to suggest an alternate hook.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 3, 2004)

Hey Paxus, I have one question about the IC:



Spoiler



Shouldn't Silvermoon's client been able to tell her how the apprentice looks, it sounded like they knew who stole it? Or has the case been transferred to another (unknown) person since then?



Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Aug 3, 2004)

Matt, seems like you have forgotten to include Rana's equipment in her sheet. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 3, 2004)

Thanee: The answer to your second question is yes.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 3, 2004)

Ok, makes sense that way. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 3, 2004)

Do you have any general info on this world, Paxus?  You mention some areas where the passengers are from.  Is this an established world of some sort?


----------



## Thanee (Aug 3, 2004)

Mystara

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 4, 2004)

Two things...  



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> thatdarncat? You still there?




Are you still looking for TDC?  I can get word to him quickly enough if need be...

Second, this thread is a tad on the plump side, so it's probably time for you to make a new one PA. 

Thanks,
BS
PbP Mod


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 4, 2004)

New OOC thread.


----------

